# MEDICAL COLLEGES IN PAKISTAN



## hiftikhar

Hi guys,
I have some questions about medical schools in pakistan. I am currently living in NewYork for 6 years. I graduated from high school two years a go. I am in college right now but now plan to pursue my education in paksitan. So when I will be applying to medical colleges, I will not be applying as a foreign student because I don't have citizenship here. I want to know what are my requirements? Which documentations do I need? Would I use high transcript or college transcript? I never took physics here, so what should I do? Also how my grades will be converted?


----------



## Anonymous

Hi hiftikhar,

Nice to know ur in NY, so am I. About your problem...I am not so sure because I never really came across someone in the same situation as yours. I think they might still treat you as they treat the foreign students with US Citizenship, and calculate your subject grades like they do for the rest of us. However, if you want to apply to Pakistan MEDICAL schools, then it's crucial for your admission that you take Physics. I'd recommend that you take a physics course and pass it during the summer or some time before you apply. 
If, however, they don?t consider you a foreign student because of this Citizenship problem, then you?ll have to go to Pakistan with your current grades-all records of high school grades & college grades, and then you?ll have to take a test for whatever school or college/university you want to apply for. Your score on that test will determine what level they should put you at. Almost all the people I know, who went to Pakistan and applied to school from there, had to take the test- and on top of that, they were placed 1 to 2 years back?sometimes even 3 years back, because as they call it, ?our public school education is not at the level of their schooling.? Since you?re not a US Citizen, and you want to apply to med school, they might ask you to come to Pakistan and like everyone else there, take the entrance exam. Now the thing is?foreign students with US citizenship don?t have to take the entrance exam?but you?ll have to if you go and apply from there. I will stress again, that if you?re applying for medical college, whether you do it as foreign student or end up going there to take entrance exam, you must have taken physics in order to gain admission. 
I am sure someone else on this site can better assist you. If you have questions about the equivalency of the marks, you can visit the Inter-Board Committee of Chairmen website, or call them up to ask specific questions.
Islamabad, Pakistan 
Tel: +92-51-285-2041 
URL: http://ibcc.edu.pk

Hope some of this information helps
Best of Luck!


----------



## Rehan

yea, you should definitely check with the IBCC, however as I understand it (and I may be totally wrong about this), the IBCC and the medical college admission system in Pakistan does not look at your citizenship but rather which style of education you have completed.

Meaning, if you did grades 9-12 of high school, you will be applying as a high school candidate and they will convert your grades to the Pakistani format and deduct some percentage off of it (common practice when converting American grades to Pakistani grades).

Moazzma is right---you are REQUIRED to take physics. Sign up for it at a junior college and start taking it now before you apply or take it at your current college, but either way you need to have taken a physics course.

So yeah I don't think it matters whether you have a pakistani or american passport---it just has to do with which type of education you completed. You did American High School, so you'll just send your high school transcript + any transcript showing you have taken physics.

Hope this helps


----------



## Anonymous

But Rehan...don't they ask for some stuff like with the transcript, they say you gotta include a copy of US Passport, proof of citizenship...at least one of your parents also need to have citizenship. Hmm...not sure...but I think you gotta provide some papers like that- remember we discussed this stuff on the other Shifa form--where we talked about the stuff you need to send with your transcript-and I believe the Citizenship paperwork and passports are one of those things. 
I could be wrong.


----------



## hiftikhar

Thankyou so much for the information guys. But the thing is that I was going to apply for this year. So I don't know if that would be possible, cu'z like you are saying that I would have to take physics here? So in this case what should I do?


----------



## Majid

hiftikhar said:


> Thankyou so much for the information guys. But the thing is that I was going to apply for this year. So I don't know if that would be possible, cu'z like you are saying that I would have to take physics here? So in this case what should I do?


It depends how quick you can complete the Physics course. If you can obtain the resuly quickly, like say before August, something like that, then you should be able to apply.


----------



## Rehan

yeah, try to see if you can join a class starting sometime soon--or look into taking a summer course and applying later on.

If you don't want to waste a year and feel that you won't be able to submit your scores in time for govt colleges because of no physics, I'd recommend looking into some private colleges as their admissions deadlines are usually after govt college entrance results have been published.


----------



## Sherry

Just Sit for ur SATs...get a good score..and apply to AKU for 2007 session...if thats too late...then all u need to do is apply to Shifa medical, Fauji medical (all universities that take their entrance test in october ) ,

dont mind me asking but why wud u wanna come back for education out here? ... unless its Aga Khan Med.Uni, why ?


----------



## Anonymous

lolz, Sherry, 
it's faster and cheaper. We finish our medical studies in 5 years so we're ahead of everyone else who studies medicine here in USA. In the US, they take 8 yrs plus 2 yrs of residency. Also if you get into Pak med college, it's like a free ticket to becoming a doctor...it's all about the admission. You just gotta try to get in some how, because once u get in...you're gonna come out of there as a doctor -if you don't drop out. Unlike here in USA, up to 12th grade is high school...so first we gotta study till 12th grade, and then apply for college...so we're already behind. After 12th grade, we go to college for FOUR YEARS...and there is no guarantee that you will get into medical school later on. After completing college for four years THEN we apply for medical school, which is an extra 4 years + 2 for internship. YEA...soooooo the smart thing is to save money, save time, get into med school in Pak...finish early, come back to USA and make lots n lots of dollars


----------



## Natacha

*Nice!*

Wow! Moazzma,

You're a smart girl. What you just said applies to me. It seems, to me, that the system that you guys have in Pak. is the same down here in Dominican Republic... The only difference is that here in the D.R. it takes 6 to 7 years for medical schooling (depending on the student) all together (including the internship). I attend Universidad Autonoma De Santo Domingo (UASD).


P.S. Here is the link, but just warning, the site is not done yet!
http://www.uasd.edu.do/index.html


----------



## Anonymous

ol thanks Natacha...  I was just telling it straight up. I know that most of the students, who go to study in pak, do come back and practice in USA, well obviously...why shouldn't they? They worked so hard and now it's time for them to enjoy the fruit- and make some $$$. 

However, for me it's not like that. I do love USA coz it has taught me so many things and shaped me into the person I am today. However, I am not becoming a doctor for the money. I am just fulfilling my parents greatest and one n only wish- which is for me to become a doctor. 

There are many things I don't like about Pakistan...like for example, the racist thoughts of some people there, and how corrupt the culture has become each day...but I guess it's like that all over the world. Despite these negatives, I love Pakistan (can?t blame my country for the actions of some of its people). So I think I'll be working in Pakistan when I graduate from there and serve my country and its poor people.

I actually wanna open up a hospital there (yea I am thinking way ahead lol....haven't even gotten into medical college yet- but still...) If God gives me a chance to become a doctor, I really want to open a hospital in Pakistan where those who can't afford it (like the low-income families) will get their medication for free or for less--whatever the circumstances-but it'll be a hospital and home of the poor people in Pakistan- where they will be given good medication, and be treated with the utmost respect. 

INSHALLAH


----------



## Natacha

That is a very nice concept.


----------



## Majid

Moazzma said:


> ol thanks Natacha...  I was just telling it straight up. I know that most of the students, who go to study in pak, do come back and practice in USA, well obviously...why shouldn't they? They worked so hard and now it's time for them to enjoy the fruit- and make some $$$.
> 
> However, for me it's not like that. I do love USA coz it has taught me so many things and shaped me into the person I am today. However, I am not becoming a doctor for the money. I am just fulfilling my parents greatest and one n only wish- which is for me to become a doctor.
> 
> There are many things I don't like about Pakistan...like for example, the racist thoughts of some people there, and how corrupt the culture has become each day...but I guess it's like that all over the world. Despite these negatives, I love Pakistan (can?t blame my country for the actions of some of its people). So I think I'll be working in Pakistan when I graduate from there and serve my country and its poor people.
> 
> I actually wanna open up a hospital there (yea I am thinking way ahead lol....haven't even gotten into medical college yet- but still...) If God gives me a chance to become a doctor, I really want to open a hospital in Pakistan where those who can't afford it (like the low-income families) will get their medication for free or for less--whatever the circumstances-but it'll be a hospital and home of the poor people in Pakistan- where they will be given good medication, and be treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> INSHALLAH


MashAllah nice post.

Every country has it's positives and negatives, at the end of the day each country has a different positive, and maybe different negative.

But Pak is a beautiful country, it seriously has many beautiful places to see, Swat, Kalam, Gilgit, Chitral, Skardu e.t.c.

The people are generally nice too. The atmosphere in Pak is different than in a Western country.

I havn't lived in Pak like for long but only been there for holidays, and when i go there for holidays I really like it.

Home country is home at the end of the day. No place like home.


----------



## Sam212

Moazzma said:


> lolz, Sherry,
> it's faster and cheaper. We finish our medical studies in 5 years so we're ahead of everyone else who studies medicine here in USA. In the US, they take 8 yrs plus 2 yrs of residency. Also if you get into Pak med college, it's like a free ticket to becoming a doctor...it's all about the admission. You just gotta try to get in some how, because once u get in...you're gonna come out of there as a doctor -if you don't drop out. Unlike here in USA, up to 12th grade is high school...so first we gotta study till 12th grade, and then apply for college...so we're already behind. After 12th grade, we go to college for FOUR YEARS...and there is no guarantee that you will get into medical school later on. After completing college for four years THEN we apply for medical school, which is an extra 4 years + 2 for internship. YEA...soooooo the smart thing is to save money, save time, get into med school in Pak...finish early, come back to USA and make lots n lots of dollars


Just wanted to let you know that it isn't as fast as you think it is. It will take you some time to pass your USMLEs before you gain a residency spot.


----------



## Sine240

ok so i m interested in going to karachi med schools

is there any one in here who is in khi med school and not in (SHIFA, RMC..or not KARACHI SCHOOLS)

or is there someone who can assist me by giving me a contact of someone who is in karachi governemnt med school likes Dow medical, or Sindh medical; who would be able to tell me more about the admission requirements..as some are saying something else..while others are 75% sure..what i m concerned about the SAT I and SAT II min.

any person from KARACHI>>CALLIN OUT


----------



## Sam212

Sine240 said:


> ok so i m interested in going to karachi med schools
> 
> is there any one in here who is in khi med school and not in (SHIFA, RMC..or not KARACHI SCHOOLS)
> 
> or is there someone who can assist me by giving me a contact of someone who is in karachi governemnt med school likes Dow medical, or Sindh medical; who would be able to tell me more about the admission requirements..as some are saying something else..while others are 75% sure..what i m concerned about the SAT I and SAT II min.
> 
> any person from KARACHI>>CALLIN OUT


For karachi Government schools such as Sindh and Dow, you won't need SAT or SAT II. All you need is your high school diploma evaluated by IBCC and filling out an application for those med schools at Pakistani embassy if I am correct. You rank eight med schools in your order (the way you prefer) and they match you. Of course, karachi is the one most wanted so if you don't have good scores, you may be stuck in some other med schools in sindh like Liaquat or People's med. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sine240

thnks *SAM* 
now that contends me..anyways...i should start paaacking my backpack..but hey what if i dont get into dow??i have a 3.9..and i do not know my chances in that school as a forigner..Reason for going there is bcuz its a good school that would prepare me well for USMLEs..others..naahh...
but letz say i dont get in and i m in karachi in septem/october..i end up losing my semester of school in the universties i have applied to (US)..so gotta make my decision prett fast


----------



## Sam212

Sine240 said:


> thnks *SAM*
> now that contends me..anyways...i should start paaacking my backpack..but hey what if i dont get into dow??i have a 3.9..and i do not know my chances in that school as a forigner..Reason for going there is bcuz its a good school that would prepare me well for USMLEs..others..naahh...
> but letz say i dont get in and i m in karachi in septem/october..i end up losing my semester of school in the universties i have applied to (US)..so gotta make my decision prett fast


Well, here's what I would do, I would go ahead and register for classes here in the school I want to go to. Pay a share of the tuition and if I happen to get in to med schools in pakistan, I would drop out from the University. Anyway, in terms of USMLE, no school will prepare you well enough for USMLEs. The reason being, the ciricculum(sp?) taught there is geared towards future Pakistani physicians, not for the USMLEs. Therefore, you won't be any better of going to DOW than let's say Sindh or KMC. In fact, you may be better prepared if you go to AKU, mainly because they are a private school with a top rated professors and academics are very much stressed there unlike DOW or any other government school (Where I have heard that professors are not very interested in teaching.) However, it will cost you a bank to go to AKU and they will require you to take SAT and SAT II. So make your decision wisely but register for classes here while you wait for the word on Pakistani schools.


----------



## Sam212

By the way, apply as soon as possible, with a GPA of 3.9 you'll be pretty pleased with the results. You seem like a pretty bright guy, why don't you go to traditional 4 year undergrad here and later apply to US med schools? Not to say that those who go to Pakistani med schools are aren't bright, but with a GPA like yours, you probably will get into an upper tier university. Anyway, you must have taken SAT or ACT to apply for colleges. If you scored anywhere about 1350+ on SAT or 28+ on ACT, you may be a good canidate for BS/MD programs here in the US. One of my cousins got in to UMKC BS/MD program with a 3.6 and 28 ACT. If he can do it so can you. Just make a wise decision.


----------



## Sine240

hey sam..its too late now..i have already applied to colleges and just got the award letter today..i haev to pay alot..as i am a nonresident..my parents will have to contribute in 28k from loan or so...thats alot..the university itself is one of the top public schools in USA..so i guess i am living with it...
ok so i have a 3. 9...why i cant do undergrad here??well the thing is..u never know..my undergrad of 4 years could be a waste if i dont get a good score on MCAT..but by going to DOW or smc..i will be able to learn so much more than just the regular scourses of ENglish, or some requireed courses...Human Anatomy..etc..etc.. great courses to mold my midn while i still have the motivation to study..who knows..after 4 years of undergrad here, i might become a slacker ..so the thing is..i want to learn everything now ..all the medical courses as the mind is fresh...

hey what if it happens that if i study here..i dont get a good MCAT score..my 4 years a waste..and what if i m in pak..and i dont get a good USMLE score...i could be screwed both ways...I just dont know what is best for me...

....maybe i may still consider US colleges over Dow.......hmmmmm..who knows where my destiny takes me..


----------



## Sine240

*FILLING out the application*

while filling out the Foreign Students Application for Study in Pakistan, there was this really ambiguous blank there:
Address: A)Mailing:__________
B)Permanent: ______________

now the issue is...bcuz i m going to be here..and my relative from Pak is goign to run the application for me to the IBCC office and do the admission process, whole mailing address should i write? mine or his(since i want him to receive the info so he could, quickly go and here and there if any kind of problems occur, or there is a hiatus of some sort. 

and what about the permanent address?whose should that one be also?


now the second ques is: DATE on which you begin your studies:______
bcuz i m applying for fall 06....and the selection will be made during oct/nov/..i do not know what to write for that...


3rd ques: OPTION for Admission in the Colleges in order of preference:
do i write the name of the gov colleges i want to enroll in or what??do i also include in private colleges name like aku or ziauddin ???etc

4th ques: ACADEMIC qualifications begining with SEncondary School Leaving examinttion...NAME OF INSTITITUTION>UNIVERSITY..DURATION OF COURSE..EXAMINATION PASSED..YEar...%MARKS OBTAINED..MAJOR SUBJECTS REecieved
i m a high school senior...not enrolled in a university...so how do i fill in this form..


----------



## Sam212

Sine240 said:


> hey sam..its too late now..i have already applied to colleges and just got the award letter today..i haev to pay alot..as i am a nonresident..my parents will have to contribute in 28k from loan or so...thats alot..the university itself is one of the top public schools in USA..so i guess i am living with it...
> ok so i have a 3. 9...why i cant do undergrad here??well the thing is..u never know..my undergrad of 4 years could be a waste if i dont get a good score on MCAT..but by going to DOW or smc..i will be able to learn so much more than just the regular scourses of ENglish, or some requireed courses...Human Anatomy..etc..etc.. great courses to mold my midn while i still have the motivation to study..who knows..after 4 years of undergrad here, i might become a slacker ..so the thing is..i want to learn everything now ..all the medical courses as the mind is fresh...
> 
> hey what if it happens that if i study here..i dont get a good MCAT score..my 4 years a waste..and what if i m in pak..and i dont get a good USMLE score...i could be screwed both ways...I just dont know what is best for me...
> 
> ....maybe i may still consider US colleges over Dow.......hmmmmm..who knows where my destiny takes me..


SO you are not a permanent resident or a citizen here in the US? if so, you are definitely better off going to Pakistan. The competition for med school here in the US is stiff, thus the med schools rarely accept non-residents. There are enough PR and citizens willing to go to med schools. However, if you are a permanent resident (green card holder) or a citizen, you should try for US schools. If you are willing to be a doctor, you will stay motivated. MCAT is not that bad. I am currently studying for it right now, if you really put in the effort genuinly, there's no reason you won't score 28+. Remember, you will have a lot worst exams than the MCAT in the future if you aspire to become a physician. There are plenty med schools here. If you don't get into MD schools, there are DO schools. Plenty of opportunities if you work hard enough. By the way, would you mind telling us the name of the top public schools you plan to attend? 28 K is ridiculous in tution. Anyway, good luck to you. If you choose to stay in the US, make sure you stay on top of your classes and maintain a 3.5 or above. With that GPA and a decent MCAT, I doubt you will have any difficulty getting into med school here.


----------



## Zia

sine240
in mailing u have to write the address where u can get ur mail or where u are recently living like if u are living somewhere temporarily(jst ike hoste) while in permanent write ur home add...
ur 2nd question...jst write for which session u are applying..like 2006-2007
3rd question ...applying to public n private sector is diff...in order of preference u have to write only public sector colleges..as admission in private school is done by schools themselves
4th question im nt sure what r u asking...when u will get equilance ..then u will write equilance marks n in daTE OF PASSING U WILL WRITE WHEN U PASSED HIGH SCHOOL ARE INTENDING TO PASS


----------



## Sine240

hey i dont understand why all the pakistanis are applying to PAK med schools??i mean it cant be the years since it almost takes 7 years (UMLES studying) and, financially, its not cheaper there since over here u can get schooalrships here easily..or go to a local university and pay only $5k..i mean i dont understand what could be the reason for applying there??theres jsut a lame excuse of actually going there for a change or going to get adapted to Pak culture...i mean over here..they can get into the 6 year programs MD..or if not do the undergrad and take the MCAT..in 2007, the new deal is that the tests will taken on the computer so there is not a limit to how many u can take each year (thats beneficial)

its also a good idea if one doesnt do well on MCAT(jsut get a 24 and get admiited to Aga Khan), apply to PAK med school..and ull only be 22 at that time also.

hey do u guys actually know some foreighn students who went to PK to study and could not pass the USMLES ???could i get some examples??


----------



## Aquavitae

*Need some advice.*

Currently, I am a sophomore at a 4 year institution in US. Recently I started thinking of other options regarding medical schools and the idea of attending a med school in Pakistan came up. I was just wondering, is it too late to apply for the 2006-2007 session?! (For gov't and private schools.)

Also, are foreign students eligible for scholarships or do schools provide some sort of financial aid?! 

What are my chances of getting in if I have already taken courses that are requisites to get in med schools here in US such as: General Chemistry, 3 courses of Biology, Physics, and English. I got A's and B's in all of them. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rehan

Aquavitae, it is not too late to apply for the 2006-2007 session. Applications for government run schools are usually due around August. Private colleges usually have deadlines later on in the year (around October I believe).

Foreign students are usually not eligible for any sort of financial assistance when going to a government school but if you look at the tuition cost comparatively to those at US schools (or even those in the Caribbean), Pakistani tuition prices are much less. I believe the most expensive government schools charge around $10,000/year.

Your college coursework will definitely help you succeed in Pakistan but what most medical schools care about is your high school GPA, and the grades you received in your high school physics, biology, and chemistry courses. These grades are converted into a number (out of 1100) and that is what you are ranked by according to govt school admissions.

For private schools, your SAT 2 scores are usually required in the subjects of physics, chemistry and biology. If you haven't taken them yet, or don't have good scores in them, you should start studying for them and take them now.

Some more information can be found in this thread.

I hope this helps you!


----------



## Aquavitae

So I have to take SAT IIs despite the fact that I have taken college-level physics/chem/biology?! I thought the subjects tests were considered to be equivalent to the intro classes in college.

Also, does the typical academic year start in December?


----------



## Rehan

Aquavitae said:


> So I have to take SAT IIs despite the fact that I have taken college-level physics/chem/biology?! I thought the subjects tests were considered to be equivalent to the intro classes in college.
> 
> Also, does the typical academic year start in December?


Yes, even though you have taken college level courses in those subjects you must take the SAT 2 exams. The reason SAT 2's are required even from students in college is because they need to be able to assess everyone equally off of the same exam system.

The typical govt school academic year starts somewhere between October-December depending on when the list of accepted applicants comes out. You can probably find an exact date from the Pakistan embassies in the US.

Private schools start on their own schedule and this can vary. For example, Shifa College of Medicine always begins its academic year in the first week of January.


----------



## MastahRiz

Aquavitae,

I had taken several physics, chemistry, and biology courses after high school as well but was still required to take the SAT II's to even be eligible for admission at Shifa College of Medicine.

Unless you have a college degree, they couldn't care less whether you spent a few years there or not :? 

Instead, all they'll want is their Equivalence Certificate, and high school diploma. Other schools do have further requirements, such as the SAT II's, but those two are the common ones at all Pakistani med schools for foreigners.


----------



## Aquavitae

Thanks so much for all the information guys! I really appreciate it. 

Now, all I have to do is take those SAT II tests and apply asap. :?


----------



## Sine240

*MASTAHRIZ*



> If you take the courses in high school (i.e. AP/regular physics, biology, and *regular *chemistry), then you already know everything you need for the exams. -*MASTAHRIZ*


mastah riz..

taking general chemistry is not enough to score a 650 on SAT II chemistry.same with regular physics....they should be more like AP chem.AP physics......but as far as the exams are concerned.. i cant say much ...

so the point is..one can not do well on SAT IIs with general science courses..


----------



## Aquavitae

Is transferring from one med. school to another med. school possible? Like after finishing the 1st year.


----------



## Rehan

I don't know if there's an official policy regarding transferring from one school to another (they call it Migration here) but you may want to check with the school you currently attend.

I know people have done it but I think they look at it on a case-by-case basis.

It usually involves getting a No Objection Certificate (NOC) from your current school showing that it doesn't mind you transferring, and the other school has to accept you.

Are you already accepted to a medical school?


----------



## MastahRiz

*Re: MASTAHRIZ*



Sine240 said:


> If you take the courses in high school (i.e. AP/regular physics, biology, and *regular *chemistry), then you already know everything you need for the exams. -*MASTAHRIZ*
> 
> 
> 
> mastah riz..
> 
> taking general chemistry is not enough to score a 650 on SAT II chemistry.same with regular physics....they should be more like AP chem.AP physics......but as far as the exams are concerned.. i cant say much ...
> 
> so the point is..one can not do well on SAT IIs with general science courses..
Click to expand...

I guess it depends on where you go to school, which book you're using, what kind of a teacher you have and all those other variables, because I know quite a few people who took their SAT II's in those subjects without taking the AP courses and scored well above 700. AP science courses are in *no way* a prerequisite to score a 650 on the SAT II's.

A regular science course in high school supplemented with some studying from Barron's books or a Kaplan/Princeton Review book is way more than enough. And sometimes general science ain't all that general


----------



## Sine240

*MCAT vs. USMLEs*

ok so what is better to take: USMLE or MCAT???

main concern: will have to take USMLE after passing the MCAT...so why not directly to USMLEs??

thats why going to pk is a good idea???????????

anyone..???????


----------



## Rehan

You need to take the MCAT to be eligible to apply to a medical school in the US.

Pakistani schools do not require it. However avoiding taking the MCAT is hardly a reason to decide to move out to attend school in Pakistan for 5 years.

There's a lot of factors that play into it such as cost-effectiveness, time saved, cultural growth, and inability to gain admission into a US school.


----------



## Sadia

*help!yes its all about pakistan*

hey people!need some bigtime advice here..iv just finsihed my final yr doing a BSc in psychology and sociology ..and to be honest its the biggest regret ever.....i feel as though i have the potential to become a doctor...besides like every paki kid..its my parents dream for me to become one.....so now iv decided im bored of england..i cant stand the weather, getting on to a fast track course is way to comepetitve and i want to study in pakistan...preferably in rawalpindi cuz thats is where my dad has bought a house...however, a friend mentioned that 2 yrs doing an FSc in pre med is sumthing i need to do but i can sit the exam without doing the Fsc if i teach myself as the whole course is only based on 2 books...is this true..as i dont wana be studying for another 6 yrs...so my questins are

1.is there a chance of me getting in with studying GCSE double science which consists of chem,physics and bio, Alevel, psycholgy and english lang along with As level sociolgy and human bio?finally with my BSc?

2.is an Fsc a must?is it really based on2 books which i can teach myself if i workmy hijaab off?

3.how long will the course last?

4.am i just raising my hopes high?and should jus start teaching kids for the rest of my life instead?

6.il prbably be in pak by next monday..will the RMC be open for me to go and speak 2 someone..

id appreciate any advice you guys can give...

-sadia


----------



## Rehan

Hi Sadia, welcome to the forum! 

In order to be eligible for medical college in Pakistan you need to have completed the pre-medical requirements which consist of chemistry, biology, and physics as you stated. I am not sure but I do not think that sociology or psychology are required however English is.

You do not need an Fsc. Americans need a high school diploma and UK students need to have completed O and A levels with a diploma. No Fsc required.

I am not sure how long the courses will last but if you can take some of these courses at some local community college in the UK that would probably be your best bet in terms of taking care of the requirements there. Did you not take any of the three required science courses during your regular O/A levels?

You are not raising your hopes high---you're doing exactly the right thing. Its great that you know now that your psychology/sociology degree is not right for you and I encourage you to check out all your options. You can still go to medical school here---it will just take a little more work.

RMC will be open and there's a member on this board who's a current student at RMC who can probably help you out with any questions that you have.

Also you might want to check out Shifa College of Medicine (shameless plug, I know!) which is located in Islamabad---and there's quite a few people on this board that go there (including me) and can answer any questions you have about it.

I apologize if I wasn't helpful enough but please do ask any other questions that you have. And I will move this topic into the Pakistan thread.


----------



## Sadia

i really do appreciate your response rehan..it was quick man!..i did as level human bio and got a crappy E for it....and being a 21 yr old gal i dont think id wanan go bak to college and start my alevels again...is al shifa and RMC's admin office opened on saturdays...oh and i want to clarify one more thing..FSC is not a requirement? also what are there specific texts books which the entrance exams are based on?


----------



## Noshi

Hi

I am also in a similar situation as Sadia. I have just finished 3rd year of Physiology/Pharmacology and now that I'm going into 4th year, I'm starting to get concerned about getting into med school here. Now I'm thinking of applying to Pakistan at Shifa.

I had a couple of questions though. 

1) Since you have gone through this process with Shifa college. I just wanted to know what kind of grade 12 marks are realistic to be a competitive applicant. I have taken "university/advanced" level grade 12 bio, chem, physics and english. 

2) I am preparing to write the MCAT in Aug. but I don't know if the marks will come out until Oct. 19 or later so even though I would be applying as a foreign student could I still write the Shifa's entrance test (in Pakistan)? Or does it have to be an alternative test?

Nosheen



Rehan said:


> Hi Sadia, welcome to the forum!
> 
> In order to be eligible for medical college in Pakistan you need to have completed the pre-medical requirements which consist of chemistry, biology, and physics as you stated. I am not sure but I do not think that sociology or sociology are required however English is.
> 
> You do not need an Fsc. Americans need a high school diploma and UK students need to have completed O and A levels with a diploma. No Fsc required.
> 
> I am not sure how long the courses will last but if you can take some of these courses at some local community college in the UK that would probably be your best bet in terms of taking care of the requirements there. Did you not take any of the three required science courses during your regular O/A levels?
> 
> You are not raising your hopes high---you're doing exactly the right thing. Its great that you know now that your psychology/sociology degree is not right for you and I encourage you to check out all your options. You can still go to medical school here---it will just take a little more work.
> 
> RMC will be open and there's a member on this board who's a current student at RMC who can probably help you out with any questions that you have.
> 
> Also you might want to check out Shifa College of Medicine (shameless plug, I know!) which is located in Islamabad---and there's quite a few people on this board that go there (including me) and can answer any questions you have about it.
> 
> I apologize if I wasn't helpful enough but please do ask any other questions that you have. And I will move this topic into the Pakistan thread.


----------



## Sadia

noshi my dear..atleast ur degree is scientific..come on my degrees based on social sciences....i say u have more of a chance of gettin in to med school..oh and atleast u studied chem bio and physics at college....this is gonna b hard but its worth a shot...


----------



## Rehan

Sadia: You can obtain information about both RMC and Shifa admissions on a Saturday as they are considered part of the normal work week here in Pakistan  And yes you're correct, Fsc is *NOT* required for entrance into a Pakistani medical college. You just need to have those specific class requirements. If Fsc was required, I wouldn't be here  As far as textbooks go I am not sure which ones are needed however if you go to the Prince Book Depot right across the street from RMC they can give you a good idea of which ones are used for the entrance examination. Also when you visit the campus you can ask some first year students.


Noshi: Welcome to the forum! 

Shifa requires a 3.0 grade point average (on a 4.0 scale) for your cumulative high school/O-A levels curriculum which is a B average. Students who have around a 3.3 GPA have proven to be competitive in the past. If you have taken advanced level classes be sure to note that in your application and you shouldn't have any problems.

As far as the MCAT is concerned, Pakistani colleges put no weight on the MCAT examination. What they (Shifa Medical College) does want to see though is your College Board SAT Subject Test scores in chemistry, physics, and biology. You must take all three exams and out of the three you have to score a minimum of 650 on at least two of them. If however you do not want to take the Subject Tests you can instead take the Shifa College Entrance Test but I would recommend you take the Subject Tests instead as the Entrance Test is quite difficult and the # of test-takers is very high. So yeah, stick with the SAT Subject Tests instead.


Hope this helps you guys!


----------



## Sadia

rehan..i bet ur feeling like a celebrity with all these questions firing at you....be honest do u know anyone on your course who did not do Advanced level phsyics, chem and bio?because im thinking i have no chance if i dont have such subjects....this is jus gettin worse and worse..immthinking of calling em up 2moro...also are your lectures in english or urdu??


----------



## Rehan

Sadia, most people did not take advanced level classes---they just did the regular coursework of physics, bio, and chem. You do NEED those subjects, but you don't have to take the most advanced versions of them---just get the basics and get them out of the way.

The lectures are in English. Patient interaction is in Urdu, a little Punjabi and sometimes just some weird grunts and facial expressions while you poke and prod them and act like you know what you're doing ;-)


----------



## maik7upurz

Sadia said:


> rehan..i bet ur feeling like a celebrity with all these questions firing at you....be honest do u know anyone on your course who did not do Advanced level phsyics, chem and bio?because im thinking i have no chance if i dont have such subjects....this is jus gettin worse and worse..immthinking of calling em up 2moro...also are your lectures in english or urdu??


RMC is open from 8 am to 2 pm, the campus anyway. There really is nothing to see in Pakistan at govt medical colleges, because the buildings are low quality so it might actually put you off like it did to me. But if you want to know the general location, come have a look. I just happen to be there on monday hah. If your sick of the weather in england, your gonna vomit at the weather and traffic in pindi though!


----------



## Sadia

so its a choice between RMC and Shifa..i swear i really wanan do this..you know when you reach a point in your life when you relaise your a spoilt little brat and havent shown your appreciation to you parents..well im going through that right now..which means im going to be calling up straight after fajr 2day..my urdu isnt as good as my english but i can get by....oh and paki weather i dont mind it..i go pakistan twice a yr anyway ...and plus my sis and dad have been there since jan....maik..are ur lectures in urdu? oh and its not this monday that il b in pak its next monday inshallah..


----------



## maik7upurz

if you can get into shifa over rmc, take shifa.. you'll have less problems adjusting to paki society and system as shifa is more modern, more affluent peers. In rmc you will be in shock for about 6 months at how they teach and act. Its all in english with mixed urdu but for first few months you dont understand their english anyway. Lectures are really a waste of time, but just something you have to go through. They dont teach you anything so you have to putin ten times more work to do it. But if you have a good background in sciences, determination, you'll be fine. The weather is terrible though so I suggest you find a place to live in chaklala or islamabad as the hostels are worse than most jails in the world. Well let me know if you need anything, would be happy to show you around or introduce you to some people who could tell you more.


----------



## Sadia

yea my dads bought a place in chaklala damn shifas expensive...im jus worried that my crappy degree subject will have no relevance..i jus oloked at the specimen entrance test for shifa it isnt as bad as i imagined i think i could study for it if i worked my ass off throughout my holiday..this trip to pakistan will determine what i do 4 the rest of my life!!if i dont go in2 medicine im going in2 teaching something which i dont fancy...hey is RMC near a cinema or am i jus confused?..Shifa does sound more advanced but its travelling to ISB everyday which seems tobe a hassle...


----------



## maik7upurz

Oh if you already live in chaklala then theres no problem in going to rmc. I live in ISB and driving to pindi everyday sucks. Its not bad, you can get a medical degree and if you dont want to use it you dont have to. RMC is on TIPU road next to MOTI MAHAL cinema, (every taxi driver knows where that is hah) Its bout a 5 min drive from sadar/kfc in light traffic, and like 10 min from chaklala scheme 3. Just saying rmc is good I mean you learn a lot more but dont expect like a nice western style cafeteria or anything. heck the food in there is downright disgusting but you get used to it, just have to act like the locals do.


----------



## Rehan

Yoseph stop hating on the samosa chaat!!! You know you love it!! Yummmm.....


----------



## Sadia

the thing is i do want to use it..i want my mum to look at me and say sadia..."neri hasrat aao nei puri karli hai" lol im such a paki its actually funny...do u have many internatioanl students at RMC?yeea i kno where it is now..ceros cinema... i know my way around pindi well


----------



## maik7upurz

ya, i also love being in the hospital for 5 hours urinating my intestines out, with a guy in shalwar kameez and a big moustache sticking IV lines into my veins and smiling haha..


----------



## Rehan

Ay dude, I don't have the mustache anymore....but yea, I was smiling...not because you were in pain but because I actually got the IV in the patients arm this time and not his neck....damn, those two kinda look alike after a long shift!


----------



## maik7upurz

its no where near ceros cinema. We have a few intl students although we dont receive any special treatment, sometimes worse if I may say so. may of them are admitting thru the embassy as diplomatic children etc, and they leave before graduation etc,. 5 arabs always join but never make it past 1st year usually. LOTS of canadians each year, around 2 but you would never know they werent pakistani born and raised.


----------



## Sadia

hehehe u guys are a classic...the fact is i have this crappy interview for teaching religous education on weds...and its gonna take me 2 yrs 2 become a fully qualified teacher..so im thinking why not try 2 get in2 studying medicine...uff life is so hard sometimes..rehan jus checked ur blog out..good stuff kid..how long do u think its gonna take me? i did try 2 do fast track in the uk its 4 yrs but extremly competitive..and i dont think they want many muslims doctors anymore...

my bad i think im confuzzling ceros cinema with some other palce oh i remember ceros cinema is in saddar right behind the bank opposite international burger?


----------



## maik7upurz

I guess, i wouldnt know where ceros is because most paki cinema goers are people who drive taxis and richshaws looking for some cheap thrill!! And my opinion, dont think about it too much. I did 3 years of a bachelors degree in accounting and was almost done and I left it. Just throw yourself in suffer for 5 years or so and put it behind you. The time is gonna go anyway.


----------



## Sadia

so u didnt have a chem, bio or physics background?


----------



## maik7upurz

nope. I used the chemistry and biology from high school transcripts when I was like 14?! hah. then I went back and took physics at a community college. They give you higher conversion scores if your subjects are at a university level sometimes or they dont cut off as many marks so you have a better chance of admission.

Honestly, I didnt know ANYTHING when I first got here, hell I still dont but thats the cool thing bout pak, you can get away w/anything you dont understand by just memorizing it. I had no idea about anatomy biochem, physio, NADA.. ZILCH!! I looked at the MCAT Kaplan book for usa admissions and I would never have passed or been able to get into a school there. Now after 3 years here, I think I could ace the MCAT spare the Physics section!


----------



## Sadia

to be honest..my brothers dont want me 2 do cuz of the whole "you should get married scene" but i wanna do it 4 my amma...u really have raised my hopes now!so do u think RMC would appreciate my BSC at all?i can blag my modules such as neaurpyshcolgy and biopsychology hena?


----------



## maik7upurz

First I have no idea what "BSC" stands for, Second, depends on how your applying. If your applying as a foreigner, RMC could care less, you apply to the Economic Affairs Division and they put you in a govt school anywhere in the country based on your scores and where other foreign students want to go. Your scores = IBCC marks after conversion. If you apply to RMC as a local if your a paki citizen or whatever, not sure about your case really havent read all your posts, well still dont know ha ha, I know you have to give an admission test then and stuff. There are no interviews and stuff where someone seems "more qualified". Its just #'s really, money, or scores


----------



## Sadia

bachelor of science my friend...university level degree in psychology and sociology...anyhooo thanks for ur advice peeps, may Allah reward u guys bigtime...i shall be bak 2moro inshallah and post up the reponses i get from RMC and shifa...but b4 i go maik was the entry test hard?!?!?!?


----------



## maik7upurz

They dont care what degree you have. I know someone here with a degree in like Biological Engineering hah. Its not going to make a difference in the admission or whatever. And for foreigners, there was no admisison test, so I have no clue. Best of luck.. Yo.. OUT!


----------



## Sadia

OMG!this is jus gettin better and better!..yes i was supposed to log out...but decided to come bak lol us ure ther ews no admittance test?!?!so they jus applied paid and got in?! (please say yes)


----------



## Rehan

Sadia, you might some information about how to apply to govt medical colleges here.

As you can see, maik7upurz is one of our most helpful members---give him some props and make him your official tour guide when you visit RMC!


----------



## Sadia

yea i read that earlier..alot of running around..hey is there anyway of me working out my IBCC thingymajiggy before i actually get 2 pak..because what im thinking is my Alevels are not at all relevant to medicine apart from the human bio in which i got an E and English which i didnt know was a requiremnt..good job i didnt 2 bad in that..do they take secondary school gcse grades into consideration cuz i kinda did ok in them....i kno im storming u guys with questions..but its all a gal can do lol...yea maik is so very really helpful....nice to know we have peeps like him back home....


----------



## Rehan

Sadia, nah, for the IBCC you need to come to Pakistan yourself or mail them here to IBCC and have your marksheets converted. You need your O/A Level scores for that. 

BTW, get yourself an avatar! Click here and upload yourself a picture.


----------



## maik7upurz

Definetly come yourself, IBCC is the hell-est part of admission into Pakistan, they will make all kinds of fuss and make you wait so if you know someone here who can help you then it would make a world of difference. If you have bio, chem, and physics anywhere take ure transcripts there sealed (whole other story). So I guess your applying as a foreigner, then yah, NO ADMISSION TEST... 
a) get your IBCC equivalence certificate pre medical 
b) go to Economic affairs divsion near president house on 4th floor of some building or find the website and download the forms
c) turn in all your documents properly attested, and wait
d) Hopefully they will put you into your first choice of a school if no one else with higher marks wanted to go ahead of you in preference to that school (your competing with other foreigners here) and there are only 4 seats at rmc. 

Then once you get in, you just pay the $7000 dollars a year plus Rs. 10,000 tuition fee and go to class, tats it.. No tests, no interviews.. But trust me, its a long goolish process that took me forever to figure out!


----------



## Noshi

Hi

What is this "no admission test/ no interview" for foreigners? So if you are a Pakistani living abroad, you're not a foreigner? Are foreigners the same as 'international students'? Are we just talking about gov. schools here or private ones too?

And I know that international students applying to Shifa have to write an alternative test (SAT, MCAT).

Nosheen



maik7upurz said:


> Definetly come yourself, IBCC is the hell-est part of admission into Pakistan, they will make all kinds of fuss and make you wait so if you know someone here who can help you then it would make a world of difference. If you have bio, chem, and physics anywhere take ure transcripts there sealed (whole other story). So I guess your applying as a foreigner, then yah, NO ADMISSION TEST...
> a) get your IBCC equivalence certificate pre medical
> b) go to Economic affairs divsion near president house on 4th floor of some building or find the website and download the forms
> c) turn in all your documents properly attested, and wait
> d) Hopefully they will put you into your first choice of a school if no one else with higher marks wanted to go ahead of you in preference to that school (your competing with other foreigners here) and there are only 4 seats at rmc.
> 
> Then once you get in, you just pay the $7000 dollars a year plus Rs. 10,000 tuition fee and go to class, tats it.. No tests, no interviews.. But trust me, its a long goolish process that took me forever to figure out!


----------



## Sadia

salaamies, so i called up RMC and Shifa straiht after fajr which was like 4.30 am (my time) and the response i got was a real shock to me 

RMC said

after calling em like 10 times cuz theline was messed up they didnt know who i should speak 2..then they get this old guy on the phone and his like did u do chemistry physics or bio at Alevel? and i said no and he said wel then you cant get in..but if you want go 2 to the british embassy and have em apply for you...

Shifa

very advanced, the had an automated service 2!well this pleasent lady answers the phone and thank god she spoke english!so i told hermy situation and she was like yes you can apply from august or something along those lins but i said listen i dont have chem, physics or bio a level and then she sed then dont apply because those subjects are mandatory!and i was like do you not tale exceptional cases and she said no ma'am and then she went on about alternartives and taking the enterance exam..and then i said can i take the enteance exam without those Alevels and she said no again..so i said thank you, hung up and went back to sleep :roll: 

so here i am back to square one..and im thinking my alevels arent reat either..why was i not a geek when i needed t be lol..this calls for some other action plan....


btw thank you Maik..your help is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Rehan

Noshi,

This is in regards to Pakistani government medical colleges. You don't have to take an entrance exam or sit for any interviews if you're applying to the govt. schools. Foreigners are people who will be paying the extra tuition (~$7000-9000/year vs the local tuition of ~$250/year) and have completed their secondary education outside of Pakistan. It doesn't matter if you are Pakistani by origin--it depends on where you did your schooling and which tuition structure you're applying under.

And you're right about Shifa requiring international students to take the SAT Subject Tests in Bio, Physics, and Chemistry as an alternative to taking the Shifa Entrance Exam.


----------



## Rehan

Sadia,

You can study for and take the A-level exams -- I know they allow you to take the test in Pakistan, they probably have a similar system in the UK or you could attend some local community college and take those classes right now before you apply in the Fall for Shifa.

Don't give up!


----------



## Noshi

Hi

First of all thanks for explaining the "no admission/ no interview" issue. I have another question about Shifa. Where do I get the prepatory package for Shifa's entrance test. Do I have to get if from Shifa or any bookstore in Pakistan. I have an aunt whose visiting Pakistan right now and will be coming back soon so I need to tell her what study packages to bring back. Since the entrance exam is specific to Shifa, I'm guessing they have their own study package, but I think it would be wise to study other study packages too. Can someone please tell me which study packages are good and where I might be able to find them?

thanks

Nosheen


Rehan said:


> Noshi,
> 
> This is in regards to Pakistani government medical colleges. You don't have to take an entrance exam or sit for any interviews if you're applying to the govt. schools. Foreigners are people who will be paying the extra tuition (~$7000-9000/year vs the local tuition of ~$250/year) and have completed their secondary education outside of Pakistan. It doesn't matter if you are Pakistani by origin--it depends on where you did your schooling and which tuition structure you're applying under.
> 
> And you're right about Shifa requiring international students to take the SAT Subject Tests in Bio, Physics, and Chemistry as an alternative to taking the Shifa Entrance Exam.


----------



## Majid

Sadia said:


> salaamies, so i called up RMC and Shifa straiht after fajr which was like 4.30 am (my time) and the response i got was a real shock to me
> 
> RMC said
> 
> after calling em like 10 times cuz theline was messed up they didnt know who i should speak 2..then they get this old guy on the phone and his like did u do chemistry physics or bio at Alevel? and i said no and he said wel then you cant get in..but if you want go 2 to the british embassy and have em apply for you...
> 
> Shifa
> 
> very advanced, the had an automated service 2!well this pleasent lady answers the phone and thank god she spoke english!so i told hermy situation and she was like yes you can apply from august or something along those lins but i said listen i dont have chem, physics or bio a level and then she sed then dont apply because those subjects are mandatory!and i was like do you not tale exceptional cases and she said no ma'am and then she went on about alternartives and taking the enterance exam..and then i said can i take the enteance exam without those Alevels and she said no again..so i said thank you, hung up and went back to sleep :roll:
> 
> so here i am back to square one..and im thinking my alevels arent reat either..why was i not a geek when i needed t be lol..this calls for some other action plan....
> 
> 
> btw thank you Maik..your help is greatly appreciated...


Nice to see another person from UK here.

Yes that's the lame thing, that you need all 3 sciences, Biology, Physics and Chemistry. I wanted to apply some time ago, but problem was I never had physics and therefore couldn't get admitted since you need the IBCC certificate.

And for the IBCC certificate you need to have these subjects.


----------



## Sadia

rehan i was thinking that but most of the colleges close for summer in june/july..so i cant exactly start my alevels now...i was wondering whether i could do them in pakistan but i wouldnt get my results for at least a yr would i..Alevels inthe uk take 2yrs and if i work hard i can do em in a yr...but im 21 now andi cant afford 2 spend a yr doing Alevels and then another 5 yrs doin medicine! damn this is soo confuzzling!! :x


----------



## Majid

Sadia said:


> rehan i was thinking that but most of the colleges close for summer in june/july..so i cant exactly start my alevels now...i was wondering whether i could do them in pakistan but i wouldnt get my results for at least a yr would i..Alevels inthe uk take 2yrs and if i work hard i can do em in a yr...but im 21 now andi cant afford 2 spend a yr doing Alevels and then another 5 yrs doin medicine! damn this is soo confuzzling!! :x


try taking the a-levels in pakistan this year?

take all the modules you need, but that would be in a few weeks, the exam.


----------



## Rehan

In Pakistan you can take the exam for physics, chem or bio a-levels without taking the classes...I know someone who did that because they didn't have their physics completed.


----------



## Majid

Rehan said:


> In Pakistan you can take the exam for physics, chem or bio a-levels without taking the classes...I know someone who did that because they didn't have their physics completed.


true say.

so that is the option.

try to get a pass and then you can get the IBCC certificate


----------



## Rehan

That's the plan, Stan


----------



## Sadia

hmmm do you guys know when the Alevels exams are?!?the thing is Alevels are not easy enough to teach yourself either are they?!im thinking i should get hardcore tuition over the summer and sit the exams...any suggestions peeps? majid r u fromt he uk 2?


----------



## Majid

Sadia said:


> hmmm do you guys know when the Alevels exams are?!?the thing is Alevels are not easy enough to teach yourself either are they?!im thinking i should get hardcore tuition over the summer and sit the exams...any suggestions peeps? majid r u fromt he uk 2?


the A-level exams start in June/July.

You'll have to take all modules, including the AS year (1st year) and also (2nd year). But since you've done some uni degree, it wont be that hard, just get a revision book, study some past papers, and try to get a pass in the main sciences. and you will also have some gcse results and a-level results which you've done previously.

you can also take modules here in uk in around december/january....but that would be too late for admission for this year.

yeh i'm from uk.


----------



## Sadia

wicked.....its june next motnh so im thinking its impossible for me 2 sit the alevels this yr...and after just doing my final yr exams here the thought of revision again seems far fetched....so i say im jus gona chillax and inshallah sumthin will work out for me...*sigh*


----------



## Majid

Sadia said:


> wicked.....its june next motnh so im thinking its impossible for me 2 sit the alevels this yr...and after just doing my final yr exams here the thought of revision again seems far fetched....so i say im jus gona chillax and inshallah sumthin will work out for me...*sigh*


if you wanna chillax and let something work out, then here's a suggestion. Go to Pak, try some private medical schools, and see what they say.


----------



## Sadia

i dont think thats an option majid, i called up shifa earler 2day and they were like alevels in chem bio and physics are a must..so heres a plan..go 2 pak and i find somehwere where they can teach as and a level physics chem and bio in 1 yr...work my hijaab off and then apply(try and find a part time job on the side to support myself for a bit..cuz dont wanna live off daddys money)..even though iv heard rmc has nothing on shifa id rather go 2 rmc firstly becausetheres no entry exam and secondly its closer to home..im kinda excited now..wouldnt mind gettin a few more a levels under my belt..no 1 can refuse me if i have 5 alevels and 2 As's hena? *dances* lol


----------



## Majid

Sadia said:


> i dont think thats an option majid, i called up shifa earler 2day and they were like alevels in chem bio and physics are a must..so heres a plan..go 2 pak and i find somehwere where they can teach as and a level physics chem and bio in 1 yr...work my hijaab off and then apply(try and find a part time job on the side to support myself for a bit..cuz dont wanna live off daddys money)..even though iv heard rmc has nothing on shifa id rather go 2 rmc firstly becausetheres no entry exam and secondly its closer to home..im kinda excited now..wouldnt mind gettin a few more a levels under my belt..no 1 can refuse me if i have 5 alevels and 2 As's hena? *dances* lol


Yeh that is true, the a-levels in them sciences are mandatory. True it's a good idea to do it in one year, i'm sure you can find good tuition places for the A-level course. Make sure you do your research, and choose the right board. I did edexcel Chemistry which was a good board, and we did OCR biology, people say do edexcel coz that has more human aspect, and also physics i'm not that sure..but edexcel is decent.

And another reason for RMC since it's a government medical school fees would be cheaper, and if u do well in ure a-levels inshallah and get a high score, then u may be eligible for technical assistance, which basically means very cheap fees, or nothing (something like that).

and the revision books in uk are very good 4 learning, so u can learn of them 2.


----------



## maik7upurz

Rehan said:


> Noshi,
> 
> This is in regards to Pakistani government medical colleges. You don't have to take an entrance exam or sit for any interviews if you're applying to the govt. schools. Foreigners are people who will be paying the extra tuition (~$7000-9000/year vs the local tuition of ~$250/year) and have completed their secondary education outside of Pakistan. It doesn't matter if you are Pakistani by origin--it depends on where you did your schooling and which tuition structure you're applying under.
> 
> And you're right about Shifa requiring international students to take the SAT Subject Tests in Bio, Physics, and Chemistry as an alternative to taking the Shifa Entrance Exam.


Yes it DOES matter rehan if your of Pakistani Origin, these seats are reserved for students of pakistani origin, and you have to show proof, such as a NICOP or POC (pakistan origin card), one of your parents has to be a foreign citizen as well or pakistani citizen I forget. Regular plane jane foreigners cant apply to medical schools here unless their attached to some diplomatic mission in the country then there are some exceptions that I havent seen in the rules.

Second: How can you even think about getting admission without having the mandatory classes, and talking to RMC about admission directly is useless, they have no control over the foreigner admission thing. When you apply as a foreigner, your applying to EVERY GOVT college in the country, Karachi, Peshawar, Rawalpindi, Lahore, Multan etc and you just get selected into one and the school gets a file from the economic affairs saying they have nominated you for that school.

And dont try coming here if your short a subject, even if by hook or crook you manage to get admission, it wont work. Some guy spent 2 years here already, no idea how he got in but he didnt have physics and they expelled him.

How old are you guys anyway?


----------



## Sadia

omg they expelled the poor soul!!! thets terrible yea it was pomitless talkin 2rmc they jus put me right off i joke i joke...


----------



## Rehan

maik7upurz said:


> Yes it DOES matter rehan if your of Pakistani Origin, these seats are reserved for students of pakistani origin, and you have to show proof, such as a NICOP or POC (pakistan origin card), one of your parents has to be a foreign citizen as well or pakistani citizen I forget. Regular plane jane foreigners cant apply to medical schools here unless their attached to some diplomatic mission in the country then there are some exceptions that I havent seen in the rules.


Oh true! Thanks man --- don't want to accidentally be giving the wrong info -- good thing we got you on the forum!


----------



## Sadia

ok heres another question...how long does it actually take to become a full fledged doc through the pakistani system? this is once u have admission in a med coll...


----------



## maik7upurz

hehe ya, govt has weird quotas. they have seats for kashmiris, some for afghan refugees, some for technical assistance, some for tribal areas, some for self finance foreigners, etc. but a non pakistani really cant come over here for it. Private schools on the other hand, I think anyone can go there.

I keep thinking sadia is a man w/her new avatar hah. Man it would depend what you consider being a doctor is. Graduationg from pakistan in no way makes you a "full fledged doctor" lol. Its the same everywhere in the world, you study, get practice in the field blah blah. Shouldnt look at the time constraints, or look too far ahead, take it one year at a time theres too much to worry bout now.


----------



## Sadia

true true true ^ btw peeps im female..dont know how i can prove it but just take my word... lol


----------



## Majid

Sadia said:


> ok heres another question...how long does it actually take to become a full fledged doc through the pakistani system? this is once u have admission in a med coll...


Basically it's same as UK, a 5 year course, MBBS degree.

Also you may have to do 1 yr house job (im not entirely sure).

And then depending on where you want to practice you have to take certain exams, e.g. in USA u take USMLE and in England you take PLAB.


----------



## maik7upurz

house job is only required if you want to get PMDC registration done (license to practice in Pakistan). But its good for the experience anyway. Taking the board exams anywhere will take you some time to prepare for as well


----------



## Sine240

*med school grades or USMLES..which one is imp?*

hello
i was wondering if the grades in pk med school count toward getting a residency in US. For ex, getting a 60 in histology, or 60s in other subjects, play any purpose toward the residency. If not, then y bother to get 80s when USMLES are only countable towards getting a res..


----------



## Sine240

and also..how long does it take to become a doc? is it 4 years or 5?
plz clear this out..


----------



## maik7upurz

*yawn*


----------



## Sadia

so i find a course at a college only about half an hr away from my house (in the uk) its called the "pathway to medical professions" and helps people with degrees to gain high graded Alevels (like grades A's)...i thought it was all gravy and was jus about to apply (online!!!) considering i wont have 2 pay the fees..betterstill i could get paid whilst doing the course..oh and it was 2 days a week and evening classes till 9pm (meaning i would'nt feel guilty for waking up late)...BUT then i read the details...it only offers as/a2 in biology and chemistry.....this is ok because in the uk not all med schools consider 3 core sciences as a pre requisite..but one thinks she should keep her options open and do chem, bio and physics..jus incase i do study in pak....btw the "fast track"course kicks ass...even though its highly competitive....and theres hardly any chance of anyone getting in lol....


----------



## Sadaf

Rehan said:


> Aquavitae, it is not too late to apply for the 2006-2007 session. Applications for government run schools are usually due around August. Private colleges usually have deadlines later on in the year (around October I believe).
> 
> Foreign students are usually not eligible for any sort of financial assistance when going to a government school but if you look at the tuition cost comparatively to those at US schools (or even those in the Caribbean), Pakistani tuition prices are much less. I believe the most expensive government schools charge around $10,000/year.
> 
> Your college coursework will definitely help you succeed in Pakistan but what most medical schools care about is your high school GPA, and the grades you received in your high school physics, biology, and chemistry courses. These grades are converted into a number (out of 1100) and that is what you are ranked by according to govt school admissions.
> 
> For private schools, your SAT 2 scores are usually required in the subjects of physics, chemistry and biology. If you haven't taken them yet, or don't have good scores in them, you should start studying for them and take them now.
> 
> Some more information can be found in this thread.
> 
> I hope this helps you!



In my 9th and 10th grade of highschool I kinda did not give my full potential which is bringing my GPA down...but i did good in chem and bio (plz tell me the GPA is only based on physics, chemistry and biology. Cuz I did have good grades in them...i am a junior and next year i will take physics and give my 100%...what other steps should i take considering i want to apply to med school in pakistan??


----------



## maik7upurz

I dont think your gpa really matters at all. They just look at your diploma and those 3 subjects, bio, chem, physics, maybe english they have some formula on their website thats hard to understand though. So if you had a shitty GPA but an A in all those subjects you might be top dog hah


----------



## Rehan

Shifa definitely looks at your GPA though (you need a minimum 3.0 just to apply), and so might other private medical colleges though so just don't worry about the past and work as hard as you can to keep your grades up.


----------



## Sadaf

well rehan what do u think about AIMC and KE?
R they good places to study?
I wana stay in Lahore...
What r some good private universites?


----------



## Rehan

AIMC and KE are both great government schools to study at if you want to stay in Lahore...they're even considered some of the best in all of Punjab.

Lahore Medical & Dental College is a private accredited medical college in Lahore and its a pretty good school too.


----------



## Sadaf

Rehan said:


> AIMC and KE are both great government schools to study at if you want to stay in Lahore...they're even considered some of the best in all of Punjab.
> 
> Lahore Medical & Dental College is a private accredited medical college in Lahore and its a pretty good school too.


Ok what r private colleges and whats the diff between them and govt colleges? r they easier to get into? and is it very competetive to get into AIMC, KE and Lahore Medical & Dental College ?


----------



## Sadaf

*Early Steps For Applying Into Med School*

I am in 11th grade and want to apply to med school in Pakistan. I will graduate from highschool June 2007. Then I will come to Pakistan ASAP and start applying. Any suggestions on what I should do to prepare for admissions. What can I do to increase my chances into getting in. Since I have a year I can well prepare myself. Like any claases I should take senior year that will be helpful?


----------



## Sadaf

*How??*

How do I convince ny parents to let me study in Pakistan???


----------



## Rehan

*Re: How??*



Sadaf said:


> How do I convince ny parents to let me study in Pakistan???


Tell them you want to marry a white guy. :!:


----------



## purpleprism

haha! yeah, that way you'll either convince them or give them an MI.


----------



## Sadaf

*hahaha*

I think they would take me to pakyland to get married instead of studies...if I told them that!!  

*maybe I could give it a try...the worst they would do is dis-own me


----------



## Sadia

> How do I convince ny parents to let me study in Pakistan???


to be honest i dont think it will take much convincing..the day i told my mum i wanted to study in pak she gave me the "beta im so proud of you look"..however..i think the best way to "convince" them is to say how you dont appreciate/fit in the coutnry you live in....and by studying in pakistan you will learn more about paki culture and what not...(even though i dont believe there is such a thing as paki culture anymore..but lets not start another debate :roll: )


----------



## Sadaf

> to be honest i dont think it will take much convincing..the day i told my mum i wanted to study in pak she gave me the "beta im so proud of you look"..however..i think the best way to "convince" them is to say how you dont appreciate/fit in the coutnry you live in....and by studying in pakistan you will learn more about paki culture and what not...(even though i dont believe there is such a thing as paki culture anymore..but lets not start another debate :roll: )


Yah...but my mom and dad r like everybody come to the US to study and u wana go to (pakistan??) I don't know but at the end of the day its my choice. I think my parents r not into cuz I would be so sar away...but thats pointless considering the fact that if I studied in the US I would be gone for lke 8 years...and with the whole paki culture (I just went to pakistan last month) i think another reason my mom dose not want me to go is because she think paky culture is sooooo corrupt now! well...i have a lot of time to convince them( i think) Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Smeer

Yea that's weird, my parents are totally up for the ''study in pak'' thing too. They do agree that gov. and a lot of ppl over there are corrupt, but they like the whole idea of getting to know the country/culture better as well as the big bux they'll save by not sending me to school in the states :wink: (which could be another reason u could use to convince u're folks)


----------



## Sadaf

Most admissions are open till september...but I would suggest you go to Pakistan in June/July because some colleges start admission earlier and all so applying to Pak-colleges in kinda a long process. I don't know about scholarships but I do know that if you have good enough grades a lot of schools have technical assitance...which is a lot cheaper. With A's and B's u'll easily get into a private school in PAK


----------



## Sadaf

Its been about a week since I posted that msg...so since then i've like kind of convinced my parents...well acutally only my mom. My parents r very open minded but at the same time there the typically over protective desi parents...


----------



## Smeer

Salam,



Sadaf said:


> My parents r very open minded but at the same time there the typically over protective desi parents...


No offense, Sadaf, but that's quite a contradictory statement there, lol. Just thought it was pretty funny to say "desi parents" and "open-minded" in the same sentence.


----------



## Sadaf

well...smeer

i mean my parents have never said no to anything i said before...there open minded compared to the average desi parent...im guessin that they just don't want me to be sooooo far away...but that's def not a good enough reason to not let me go...also for some reason my dad thinks pakistan is the most unsafest place in the world!! But considering they have so much security and restrictions in the dorms in Pak but here in the US there none what so ever anybody can go were ever they want when ever they want...sooo i really think its safer there....but i hope they eventually agree...cuz i really wana got to pak to study!! I've never been so serious about somthing...and its sucks cuz instead of felling excited about going to Pak to study...i have to worry about what parents wil say!!


----------



## Smeer

Salam all,

Yea, Sadaf, I know what you mean. When I was last in Pakistan (like 2 years ago), my cousins were all telling me how unsafe it was for me to be in Pakistan, because they said that there are a lot of people that don't like Americans and that if I got into the wrong hands it could be really dangerous. I totally understand why your parents wouldn't want you to go for those reasons, and like you, I understand that you have dreams/aspirations too, and so it's really tough. I just hope Allah SWT sets into play what's best for us both ^_^.


----------



## MastahRiz

Come on guys, the time when it was unsafe for Americans to be anywhere but America is long gone. I've lived in Pakistan for the last three years, and Pakistan, especially Islamabad, is perfectly safe. The most dangerous thing here are the ants, which surprisingly enough, are sometimes up to an inch long!

As I'm sure you guys know, anywhere you go there will be people who don't like you, regardless of who you are or where you come from. The cities of Pakistan are just as safe as cities back home, and it's very easy to blend in . That being said, try to get your parents off of the safety issues. Like the locals here say, it's one big "chill mahol."


----------



## maik7upurz

going to the bathroom is dangerous too.. you could easily slip in the shower and die!! but you still shower dontcha? There are over 150 million people in pakistan, if its so dangerous should they leave? Anywhere could be dangerous, but its your own country so theres no reason to be scared.


----------



## Sadaf

Im not saying its dangerous...I just went to pakistan like last month I felt like it was totally safe...but thats the only argumant my parents can think of...But also from a girls point view its totally diff...you guys can go were ever u want whenever u want but for a girl thats not that easy in pakistan(i mean i can go places buts it not like when ever i feel like going somewere i can go)...u have to admit that


----------



## maik7upurz

all u need is toilet paper and im sure someone can deliver that for u


----------



## Sadaf

"oh yah thats def all im gona need"
umm...what about if i want to go shopping...
if i feel like going out for dinner...
have a social life???!!
Don't tell me that u stay in ur dorm 24/7


----------



## maik7upurz

heh well first of all you have to learn to call the dorms "hostels" and their not really nice and you'll find yourself spending most of your time there anyway. As for shopping, most shopping areas are meant for females. Basically if your going to live in the "dorms" you'll just have to buddy up with the other females around you and do what they do and go out when they do etc, unless you find some cool californian stud like Rehan whos also going to school here then he can take you out for dinner!


----------



## Natacha

maik7upurz, you are such a funny dude... Why are you so negative? If you hate it so much how come you still go there? I mean, its your choice and all so why put up with it? :lol:


----------



## Sadaf

maik7upurz,

ha ha ha ur sooo funny..."not"


----------



## mdterrapin

Hello there rehan,
This is a pretty neat site. Very much impressed  Umm anyways I was also interested in going to Medical school in Pakistan as one of my friends went last year to study medicine there. One question that arose in my mind after looking over one of the posts somewhere in one of the forums was of the number of seats they have for foreign medical students. Is this number different for private and public schools or is there a set number provided by the government to all the schools. Also, is the number of seats seroulsy like 4 for foreigns students, if so than i have seroulsy been under estimating the competion. Anyways again thanks for providing this site. It seems like it is helping alot of students which is very cool and very nice of you. Thanks
Umer

_ *Moved to Int'l Medical Schools* by Rehan_


----------



## Rehan

Its very rare that private schools have any set number of seats for foreigners -- they usually encourage foreigners to attend. 

Government schools are a different story and they do have a limit on the number of seats available. However there are quite a few government schools out there and my advice to you is to just apply, not worry about the # of seats and see where you get placed. The govt will decide which campus they put you at and you will apply using one central application.

So if you're satisfied with where you get in, then awesome, otherwise you can try to petition them to move you to a different campus but yea, thats later down the road. For now, just get your application ready and submitted.

By the way, thank you for the kind words and welcome to our forum!


----------



## maik7upurz

Who cares about the number of seats? They had 6 for a long time and even then they were going empty, and then they lowered it to 4 per govt school and even then sometimes go empty. There is no such thing as competition unless you prefer a certain school over another one, otherwise as long as your simply eligible, you get your pick of school. Usually most people who get admission back out and so all the seats go empty so even if you dont get in or your choice in the beginning you still have hope really.



Natacha said:


> maik7upurz, you are such a funny dude... Why are you so negative? If you hate it so much how come you still go there? I mean, its your choice and all so why put up with it? :lol:


I'm not a negative person, I just like pointing out the negatives because I dont see many positives =) And who said I hated it, I LOVE IT HERE!!!! Anyway, you make it like lifes so simple. Got a minimum wage job at mcdonalds and you hate it, why not quiet, its your choice you know... Ya right natashiwashi, lifes not so simple!


----------



## Natacha

Oh ok. I see your point. Thanks for answering. Maybe you can try telling us what you love about it? It would be greatly appreciated.:sad0126:


----------



## mdterrapin

Hello again Rehan,
Thank you for the quick response to my question, i aprreciate that. I have one more question (one of possibly many to come:icon_wink that I would like to ask you and that is concerning some of the courses in high school. I know this is probably some years back for you, but you know how they have physics 11 and than you have like physics Ap that you take. For the government schools do you need to have taken AP physics, like i have taken Ap Bio-scored a 5 and Ap Chem-scored a 4 but I havent taken Ap physics, though I have taken Physics 11.Thanks
Umer


----------



## MastahRiz

mdterrapin said:


> Hello again Rehan,
> Thank you for the quick response to my question, i aprreciate that. I have one more question (one of possibly many to come:icon_wink that I would like to ask you and that is concerning some of the courses in high school. I know this is probably some years back for you, but you know how they have physics 11 and than you have like physics Ap that you take. For the government schools do you need to have taken AP physics, like i have taken Ap Bio-scored a 5 and Ap Chem-scored a 4 but I havent taken Ap physics, though I have taken Physics 11.Thanks
> Umer


Hey *mdterrapin,

*For goverment schools and for private schools in Pakistan, it won't matter whether or not you've taken AP classes or regular classes.

I'm sure the Physics 11 is fine, as there are many other students here who only took the regular physics courses as well.


----------



## maik7upurz

mdterrapin said:


> Hello again Rehan,
> Thank you for the quick response to my question, i aprreciate that. I have one more question (one of possibly many to come:icon_wink that I would like to ask you and that is concerning some of the courses in high school. I know this is probably some years back for you, but you know how they have physics 11 and than you have like physics Ap that you take. For the government schools do you need to have taken AP physics, like i have taken Ap Bio-scored a 5 and Ap Chem-scored a 4 but I havent taken Ap physics, though I have taken Physics 11.Thanks
> Umer


You see, the schools dont care what physics you took... They have nothing to do with it. You are applying for an equivalence certificate from the IBCC which basically says your course of studies in whatever country is equivalent to the Pakistan Pre Medical Course. They will look at your transcripts and see Physics or Physics AP or Physics 111 or 222 or whatever number or anything. If it was a high school physics class, no biggie, if college, maybe a lil biggie. Anyway, you just need a Physics name of some sort to satisfy this criteria, so it cant be an introductory or concepts of physics thing I assume. So if they have any ambiguity, they will ask you to get them a course syllabus and length of the class so they can judge whether or not its ok.



Natacha said:


> Oh ok. I see your point. Thanks for answering. Maybe you can try telling us what you love about it? It would be greatly appreciated.:sad0126:


Hey its cool living in a different country. The fruit is Pakistan is awesome. I love how you can treat people below you like crap. At first I found that disturbing but when your having a bad day, you just take it out on someone else and you feel good again, its the Paki way. Also I love getting food poisoning and sitting in the hospital every few months. I love the 115 degree fahrenHEAT!


----------



## mdterrapin

guys i was just wondering what the daily schedule for you guys (medical students) in Pakistan would be. Like how much time do you spend studying, sleeping (lol), and stuff like that. I know this is kinda a stupid question but i was just wondering


----------



## Rehan

Not a stupid question at all -- I'd want to know the exact same if I was in your place. 

If you go to a private college (ie Shifa College) you'll go to school 5 days a week from 8 am - 4 pm every day whereas if you go to a government college you go to school 6 days a week from 8 am - 1 or 2 pm every day.

The hours are roughly the same, just spread out differently. In terms of the sleeping:studying ratio, it all depends on which classes you're in and how long it takes you to absorb/understand the material. Just like everywhere else, there's some people that barely study and do great and others that study every chance that they get and barely pass.

It just comes down to keeping up with the course load daily and making up whatever you missed studying during the week on the weekends. Thats the ideal strategy but not very often used. 

Most of us goof off and then cram like our life depends on it.


----------



## maik7upurz

mdterrapin said:


> guys i was just wondering what the daily schedule for you guys (medical students) in Pakistan would be. Like how much time do you spend studying, sleeping (lol), and stuff like that. I know this is kinda a stupid question but i was just wondering


Well first off the standard is like Grade School in USA, its NOTHING like a university or college even though the local or natives will insist you call it Medical College not Medical School, but thats what it is, a school. You basically go to SCHOOL from 8 am to 2 pm straight with a lil break for "lunch" or "luke warm bacteria infested samosas" <-- takes you two years to gain immunity too, and a weak one at that. 

Oh ya, you go to school, monday, tuesday, wednesday, friday, and saturday. YAH SIX DAYS A WEEK!! No one told me that before I got here. And vacations? SLIM, VERY FEW. July is IT! You get a week of spring break. You get like 2 months off to prepare for your final exams but dont think of that as vacation, more like hell. If you studyy EVERYDAY of the year and even just for 2 hours you will do great. Sleep, depends on if you live near campus or away. Since you have to be there at 8, 30 min to drive, 10 min for unknown traffic, getting ready, studying fun, food, you'll be happy to get more than 6 hours anyday.

*** on a side note, I would like to comment on Rehands new avatar. Thats EXACTLY wat he looks like everyday =)


----------



## Sadaf

When is the best time to start applying to medical colleges in pakistan?( Private and gov't)
Also how long is the process?


----------



## sweetbee

Hello everyone, 
I have been reading all the posts and did get some help. But now I have a question as well. I did my FSc. from Dubai, UAE in 2002. Now I wanna apply for med school in Pak. right now I'm in canada and doing my BSC. I wanna know that when should I apply and do I have to apply from here or go to Pak and start from there. 
What if I want to take their admission test and not take the MCAT. 
Is the application process for this year started already or not.
Thanks


----------



## maik7upurz

Sadaf said:


> When is the best time to start applying to medical colleges in pakistan?( Private and gov't)
> Also how long is the process?


For govt schools: Actually right now, July, is the best time to apply if you have your pre-reqs. It will take you at least 2 weeks to get the equivalence and after that you can apply in one or 2 days at the Economic affairs division and then wait for october for the results of if your in and where your in at.

For Private Schools: Each school is different, you should intimate w/them directly.


----------



## sweetbee

*From where to apply*

 Ok Thanks.
I would aslo like to know that from where I have to apply. Should I apply from here canada, like Pak Embassy in here. I checked embassy's website I didn't find any info about admission process. 
Plz Reply me if anyone knows something.
Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## maik7upurz

sweetbee said:


> Ok Thanks.
> I would aslo like to know that from where I have to apply. Should I apply from here canada, like Pak Embassy in here. I checked embassy's website I didn't find any info about admission process.
> Plz Reply me if anyone knows something.
> Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Reply me? or Reply TO me? LoL your going to fit in Pakistan JUST fine!!!  Dont bother applying through the embassy, cuz you dont have your equivalence, and its a pain in the ass to do it even here. Even if you do everything through mail and stuff through the embassy etc they will lose alll your papers and say they never got it in the first place. You or someone you know should Physically come to Islamabad and do the work.


----------



## Sadaf

SO basically its best to come to Pakistan to apply?that?s what I thought too. I think it will also be better because if they loose info or anything else at least you can go and talk to them. Also since they decrease your grade average if u are American or Canadian?if u r there u can try to convince them to not deduct as many points. But the only problem is that say you go to Pakistan to apply you don?t get ur results till October! I wish it wouldn?t take soooo long! That really sucks cuz either you?ll have to stay in Pak till October for the reply or you?ll have to come back?or will they be able to mail it to u?? Also at the end for the results do they just put u in one school or will have choices?? And when do Punjab gov?t colleges start?


----------



## maik7upurz

Sadaf said:


> SO basically its best to come to Pakistan to apply?that?s what I thought too. I think it will also be better because if they loose info or anything else at least you can go and talk to them. Also since they decrease your grade average if u are American or Canadian?if u r there u can try to convince them to not deduct as many points. But the only problem is that say you go to Pakistan to apply you don?t get ur results till October! I wish it wouldn?t take soooo long! That really sucks cuz either you?ll have to stay in Pak till October for the reply or you?ll have to come back?or will they be able to mail it to u?? Also at the end for the results do they just put u in one school or will have choices?? And when do Punjab gov?t colleges start?


if your grades in the pre med subjects are all A's and B's, you WILL get in, its only a matter of where. Why you afraid to come now, its best you aquaint yourself right now anyway. There is nothing written in stone here. Just apply and leave though they will send a letter to your local address in Pakistan and then they can call you in usa and tell you what happened. Each year is different and each college is different. When I started, we started in February, the class after me started in december, and some even start in september, just your luck =)


----------



## MastahRiz

maik7upurz said:


> if your grades in the pre med subjects are all A's and B's, you WILL get in, its only a matter of where. Why are you afraid to come now, its best you aquaint yourself right now anyway. There is nothing written in stone here. Just apply and leave though they will send a letter to your local address in Pakistan and then they can call you in usa and tell you what happened. Each year is different and each college is different. When I started, we started in February, the class after me started in december, and some even start in september, just your luck =)


Our *Pak Med Specialist* does it again. Listen to the man, everybody:!:


----------



## Sadaf

maik7upurz said:


> if your grades in the pre med subjects are all A's and B's, you WILL get in, its only a matter of where. Why you afraid to come now, its best you aquaint yourself right now anyway. There is nothing written in stone here. Just apply and leave though they will send a letter to your local address in Pakistan and then they can call you in usa and tell you what happened. Each year is different and each college is different. When I started, we started in February, the class after me started in december, and some even start in september, just your luck =)


 Im not afraid to come now its just that I don't wana be in Pakistan till the results come back...I want to spend the extra time I have with my friends and family cuz then I will not be able to come back to the states until Summer time...also when is the latest u can apply to gov't colleges?(Thanks for replying to my post Maik7upurz)


----------



## maik7upurz

Sadaf said:


> Im not afraid to come now its just that I don't wana be in Pakistan till the results come back...I want to spend the extra time I have with my friends and family cuz then I will not be able to come back to the states until Summer time...also when is the latest u can apply to gov't colleges?(Thanks for replying to my post Maik7upurz)


I think the end of august, not sure. http://www.pakistan.gov.pk/divisions/index.jsp?DivID=3&cPath=25 consult that website for details. But thats irrelevant and takes a day, the MAIN POINT IS THE IBCC EQUIVALENCE WHICH YOU NEED TO APPLY. ITS A PAIN IN THE ASS TO GET AND YOU WILL RUIN A WHOLE YEAR IF YOU DONT GET IT.


----------



## taimur

i hav a question that needs answering, can and should i apply as a foreigner to AKU even though ive been in pakistan and done my o and a levels here? i have a us citizenship


----------



## maik7upurz

taimur said:


> i hav a question that needs answering, can and should i apply as a foreigner to AKU even though ive been in pakistan and done my o and a levels here? i have a us citizenship


If you done your schooling in pakistan, you will have an easier time applying as a local/native pakistani.


----------



## Sadia

damn i havent been here for years!!anhoooooo i had a question..if one applies 2 a govt college in pak can they still apply 4 pivate colleges??..oh and please 4 give me if this has already been asked i got bored after reading up the 4th page..


----------



## Rehan

Sadia said:


> if one applies 2 a govt college in pak can they still apply 4 pivate colleges??


Yes, you can. The two systems are completely unrelated and there is no rule that you can only apply to one system or the other.


----------



## maik7upurz

Rehan said:


> Yes, you can. The two systems are completely unrelated and there is no rule that you can only apply to one system or the other.


Well on the contrary, they are somewhat related, although in a different way. If you are expelled from a medical college, be it private or public, you are not allowed to study medical in pAkistan anymore, be it private or public.


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

Just out of curiosity, maik, what school do you go to?


----------



## Smeer

Nvm, ignore the post above I found the answer in an earlier post.


----------



## Insha

Heyy, well I'm new here and had a few questions...

I just finished high-school in holland and want to apply to uni's in pakistan (preferably Shifa) to study medicine.
I cleared my central examinations with 6's in all the science subjects(bio, chem,phys & maths) and german as well.
I got 7's in dutch,french,history,computer science, and english.
I got 8's in general sciences and social studies.
Now the real pain is getting that darn equivalence certificate made from Pak.
I read that they reduce the marks of foreign students by 20%,does this mean I won't be abble to apply, coz I have sixes and every college wants a six minimum for the science subjects?
I also heard that they look at all ur subjects, so could my eights balance out my sixes??


----------



## Rehan

Insha said:


> Heyy, well I'm new here and had a few questions...
> 
> I just finished high-school in holland and want to apply to uni's in pakistan (preferably Shifa) to study medicine.
> I cleared my central examinations with 6's in all the science subjects(bio, chem,phys & maths) and german as well.
> I got 7's in dutch,french,history,computer science, and english.
> I got 8's in general sciences and social studies.
> Now the real pain is getting that darn equivalence certificate made from Pak.
> I read that they reduce the marks of foreign students by 20%,does this mean I won't be abble to apply, coz I have sixes and every college wants a six minimum for the science subjects?
> I also heard that they look at all ur subjects, so could my eights balance out my sixes??


Well you should still apply -- as you can't be 100% certain how much they will reduce your marks -- I've seen them sometimes reduce them 20% and other times not reduce them at all....the IBCC doesn't work in some set manner every time.

As far as looking at all subjects, I'm not sure that's true. As I understand it and from what I've heard from others who have gotten their equivalence certificate within the last year or two, IBCC only looks at English, biology, chemistry and physics. I don't think they care whether you took German or any other language as it has no relevance to their educational system. They want to know if you've taken English because the entire medical curriculum is in English.

Don't give up before you even try -- unless you've already been admitted to a medical school in your country I would strongly encourage you to apply.


----------



## bestest_sam

*Heyy.. *
*I'm in the UK at the moment and was thinking of applying to Pakistan for medicine. I'm doing my A Levels at the moment but the thing is I only have Biology, Chemistry and Maths.. and I think that most medical schools in Pakistan require Physics. Does anyone know of a medical school in Pakistan that let's you in with Biology, Chemistry and Maths only?? Or will I have to take a year out and do Physics =S *

*Any help will be much appreciated!!*


----------



## Rehan

Unfortunately, physics is required at EVERY medical college in Pakistan.

Also, *please use the search function* next time. Your question has already been answered quite a few times! #wink

Best of luck in achieving your goals!


----------



## maik7upurz

I'm sure the amazing folks over at value md. wait, you are those people.. nevermind , no one can properly answer your questions!


----------



## Sadaf

Maik7up,

U can join us at Valuemd if u feel left out....#laugh


----------



## bestest_sam

Hang on.. where has my question been answered before? I can't find it. 

Can you please send me the link?? =)


----------



## maik7upurz

bestest_sam said:


> Hang on.. where has my question been answered before? I can't find it.
> 
> Can you please send me the link?? =)


You 100% HAVE to have physics. I took a year longer to take it at a college in usa b4 I applied. I know someone who even got into med school w/out physics and after 3 years they realized it and expelled him!!! There are no ifs, ands, or buts about it, You HAVE to have english, physics, chemistry, biology, or you wont get a PRE-MEDICAL equivalence and hence cannot even apply to medical school w/out that.


----------



## bestest_sam

_Arghh that's soooooo annoying!! _#growl 

Why is it that you don't need Physics in some parts of the world.. such as the UK.. but need it in others?? AARRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 

Hmm.. thanks anyway =)


----------



## maik7upurz

bestest_sam said:


> _Arghh that's soooooo annoying!! _#growl
> 
> Why is it that you don't need Physics in some parts of the world.. such as the UK.. but need it in others?? AARRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hmm.. thanks anyway =)


I asked myself the same thing, but its just part of it I guess. I know even in USA pre med programs physics is required. Its just a pre-req, you dont use it in med school


----------



## Rehan

Fick's Law of Diffusion among many other things, require a basic understanding of physics, and that's all they (IBCC & Govt of Pakistan) are asking that you have -- just be thankful you don't have to complete 2 semesters of college level physics like you do in order to be eligible to apply to American medical schools! #happy

By the way, even if it wasn't required I think every person should complete at least one year of physics in either high school or college -- without it you're basically blind to the way the world works.


----------



## maik7upurz

Ya, cuz if you dont know physics, you could jump off a building and think your going to fly away.. weeeheee!


----------



## bestest_sam

Hmmmm...
Well I guess I'll have to stay in the UK then =S


----------



## sajimar25

Those of you in Pakistan already- what are some things to pack with us and take to Pakistan that a person can't find over there? ....Hershey bars? Toilet paper? Staples? Paper clips?


----------



## sajimar25

Oh YEAH ...value MD...... Thanks anyways, I found that website, saw it in a previous post, sorry for my stupidity. Thanks anyways


----------



## bestest_sam

Hey is it true that in America you have to graduate first and only then you can apply for Medicine? =S Anf if that is true, does it take 8-9 years to become a doctor?? =S


----------



## sajimar25

*Process of Medicine in America*

bestestsam: IN USA, you must have a 4-year bachelor's degree, then pass the Medical Comprehensive Asessment Test ( MCAT). Once you take the MCAT, then you can apply to a medical school. Once you get in, it is 4-years of medical school followed by 2 or more years of residency at a hospital. THEN, you can be a practicing doctor! So all told, after high school, yes, you have minimum of 10 years of school still left!


----------



## maik7upurz

sajimar25 said:


> Those of you in Pakistan already- what are some things to pack with us and take to Pakistan that a person can't find over there? ....Hershey bars? Toilet paper? Staples? Paper clips?


Yah, cant find hersheys bars. I dont know why you would wanna bring toilet paper from america unless you have hemmoroids on your ass and need that expensive super luxury soft kind of toilet paper haha. Otherwise paki toilet paper is everywhere. Staples, gimme a break, you think pakistan runs w/out staples and paper clips! I find EVERYTHING I need in pakistan except 2 things.

1. Shoes. The shoes available here are SHIT. Low quality. Bring a pair of shoes w/you for every occasion, school shoes (fancy but comfortable, expect 200 classfellows to step on your shoes everyday so they will need constant cleaning and wont last long), then the dress shoes, then some exercise shoes, then a pair of doc martins for heavy duty stuff, then a pair of sandals, and I guess you can buy your bathroom chapals here at the local market.

2. Clothes. Unless your 5'3 and totally skinny like 90% of the guys here, I suggest you bring all your pants and shirts w/you as well. If your a girl, its probably better you buy all your clothes in Pakistan.


----------



## Insha

Hey, it's me again with some more questions...
Have any of you given the entrance test at pakistani university's such as shifa or aga khan?
How did you prepare for the test? I read there is negative marking: -0.25 for every wrong answer:cursing:
And what about the living facility's , are all of you staying in hostels?


----------



## Rehan

Insha said:


> Hey, it's me again with some more questions...
> Have any of you given the entrance test at pakistani university's such as shifa or aga khan?
> How did you prepare for the test? I read there is negative marking: -0.25 for every wrong answer:cursing:
> And what about the living facility's , are all of you staying in hostels?


Hey Insha,

Usually foreigners are not required to take the entrance test because they submit their SAT Subject Test scores instead. However if you are going to be taking the entrance exam for some strange reason then my best suggestion is to have a relative in Pakistan send you some of the medical entrance exam preparation books. They have a lot of sample questions in them that you can use to prepare. Also, try just studying the chemistry, biology, and physics sections of any SAT Subject Test preparatory book and that should help you as well.

Sorry, I don't know about the negative marking -- if it happens or not.

As far as living conditions, they completely depend on the school you're attending --- some schools have terrible hostels, other schools have decent ones. I personally just rent a 3 bdrm apartment with some other people that attend the same college rather than living in the hostel.

But I lived in the hostel for about 6 months and although its definitely not as nice and comfortable as living in your own place, it wasn't that terrible either. BTW I go to Shifa College of Medicine in Islamabad.


----------



## Insha

Hey, 

Thanx 4 the info, till now I've been reading some A-levels books to prepare for the exams...I'll get those books you suggested, are they available at the local book stores in Islamabad?

Well, I'm trying to get admission at shifa and the reason that I want to give the entrance test is coz the earliest date to give the sat's in holland is mid october (according to the SAT website) and the last date to submit applications at shifa is oct 2 :? So I might as well give the entrance test or i'll have to wait another year to apply.

I'm not to keen on the hostel idea to be honest :?


----------



## Rehan

Insha said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanx 4 the info, till now I've been reading some A-levels books to prepare for the exams...I'll get those books you suggested, are they available at the local book stores in Islamabad?
> 
> Well, I'm trying to get admission at shifa and the reason that I want to give the entrance test is coz the earliest date to give the sat's in holland is mid october (according to the SAT website) and the last date to submit applications at shifa is oct 2 :? So I might as well give the entrance test or i'll have to wait another year to apply.
> 
> I'm not to keen on the hostel idea to be honest :?


Yep, you can get the prep books for the Aga Khan Entrance Exam from the local bookstores in Islamabad/Lahore/Karachi and the Shifa entrance exam follows the same topics pretty closely.

And yeah, if you're not too keen on the idea of living in the hostel, you can always rent out a flat -- they're pretty cheap here compared to other places in the world. We pay about $400/month for a really lavish 3 bedroom flat.


----------



## Med student 786

*hey u guyz i have a question fo med schools!*

hey im currently a senior in california and i was wondering how i would apply to pakistan? i took physics chem bio i dunno wat else they need in paki i was wondering if someone could shed some light on this thin?? also is there any private medical colleges in lahore? whats there requirements can anyone help me out w/this since im going to apply preety sooon okay i would appreciate it alot thnx bye:happy:


----------



## tauhid

hey maik7, im tauhid , just joined today, ive been reading your posts lately, well im also applying to med schools here on a foreign seat, i know the whole tiresome and long process, all i needed to know is that , what percentage or equivalence marks will i need to get into RMC. i mean ure studying there.  , thnks.


----------



## maik7upurz

Depends on who applies. 60% is the minimum for King Edward, RMC, AIMC etc. So suppose your the only one who applies for 1 of the 4 seats, you will automatically get it. Otherwise if 4 other people apply and want rmc, and they have 61% all they will and you wont.. Your luck, its based on merit.


----------



## tauhid

aight thnx, my equivalence score is 770/1100 which is around 70%, do u think i stand a chance of getting into RMC, how many foreign students are in your batch, or r u the only one?


----------



## maik7upurz

tauhid said:


> aight thnx, my equivalence score is 770/1100 which is around 70%, do u think i stand a chance of getting into RMC, how many foreign students are in your batch, or r u the only one?


We hope not, go to Bahawalpur Medical Instead!!


----------



## tauhid

haha y?, bahawalpur no way in hell am i going there, i just want to get into rmc man, coz its close to islamabad.


----------



## geminii2006

*when are the examinations given in pk private med schools*

hi,,
had to ask about how many examinations do we have in a year and what are the dates of it...as well......how is the first year like?

thanks


----------



## maik7upurz

geminii2006 said:


> hi,,
> had to ask about how many examinations do we have in a year and what are the dates of it...as well......how is the first year like?
> 
> thanks


I would say first year is the "hardest" year because its all stuff thats new to you and they constantly test you, I say you have like 3 or 4 exams a month but these exams are basically internal exams the school uses to prepare you for the ANNUAL exam but that doesnt mean you should take them lightly, cuz if you cannot pass them, there is no way you will pass the annual, and they give you internal marks based on your scores in these exams. Each school and each year is different, and it depends on the univeristy. But basically there is ONE MAIN EXAM at the end of your year that you have to pass to go on to the next year. Might be in december for some, might be in July for others =)

For a foreigner, Id say the first 6 months of Medical School in Pakistan are HELL!! You hate it, you wonder why you came here, you start thinking of exits and what to do when you get out etc etc. But if you make it past those 6 months you usually can manage. Its the shock of the different accent in english, as well as dealing with all the villagers who come to medical school who have never met a foreigner before in their lives so they will stare at you for a few months and ask you weird questions such as "in america, did you go to clubs", "how many girlfriends did you have in america", and "is it fun to drink in america". Most of these questions will come from students others refer to as "sufi, sheikh, haji". Beware!

Oh ya.. Last but not least... FOOLING!!! (something we call initiation in american high schools). If your going to live in the hostel first year, which I am totally against, be prepared to be made fun of, made to do funny things etc. A guy who is senior to you might make you do anything and everything, so you better be careful to obey him/her, otherwise they may beat you or something. I remember my first year some seniors stuck broom sticks up a first year students @$$. But those students were expelled I believe. So be careful. If you know urdu, act like you dont. Foreigners get SOME better treatment if their totally confused with urdu blah blah, unless its another foreigner who is "fooling" you then your screwed. My suggestion, stay at home or with an aunt/uncle and avoid the canteen for first 4 months of school or so. When the last class is over, RUN.. RUN FAST to your car. 

Other than that, its pretty cool here!!!



tauhid said:


> haha y?, bahawalpur no way in hell am i going there, i just want to get into rmc man, coz its close to islamabad.


Try International Islamic Medical College, lot less talked about but better facilities I believe, in isb/pindi somewhere, theres also Army Medical College they have foreign seats too.


----------



## elysium_111

Hi! I've been reading thru a lot of posts on this site and valuemd.com about admission as a foreign student into pakistani medical schools. My ibcc equivalency is 71%. Plz tell me frankly, is that enuf to get me into a med school at all? I prefer the govt colleges in Lahore, but if I get a seat elsewhere in Punjab, I'll take it. 

btw, i completed my education in the US, so they took off 20%. As a result, I officially loathe and despise the ibcc agency. Why 20% off American students, and only 10% off Canadians? We're right n/door to each other, and we have almost the same courses!

& u know what further irks me? I AM A CANADIAN WHO COMPLETED HER EDU IN THE USA! and still they take off 20%. & if that's not enuf to get a coronary, then i dunno what'll cause 1. #growl


----------



## maik7upurz

elysium_111 said:


> Hi! I've been reading thru a lot of posts on this site and valuemd.com about admission as a foreign student into pakistani medical schools. My ibcc equivalency is 71%. Plz tell me frankly, is that enuf to get me into a med school at all? I prefer the govt colleges in Lahore, but if I get a seat elsewhere in Punjab, I'll take it.
> 
> btw, i completed my education in the US, so they took off 20%. As a result, I officially loathe and despise the ibcc agency. Why 20% off American students, and only 10% off Canadians? We're right n/door to each other, and we have almost the same courses!
> 
> & u know what further irks me? I AM A CANADIAN WHO COMPLETED HER EDU IN THE USA! and still they take off 20%. & if that's not enuf to get a coronary, then i dunno what'll cause 1. #growl


People with 61% get a seat so I wouldnt worry. Besides, they take 10 or 20% off of all foreigners so you only have to worry about other foreigners because thats all you will be competing with. And besides, if you get a seat in NWFP, whats wrong with that huh, you have something against NWFP!!??

Actually to be honest, the HARDEST places to get a foreign seat starting out are actually Khyber Medical College and Ayub Medical College because they have a long history, especially Khyber, and their the cheapest for foreigners to get into. The next hardest would be Rawalpindi Medical because its $7000 and the other one I forget is also the same price. Then King Edward is a tricky one. Initially everyone wants to go there but I remember the year I came here, a seat opened up there too cuz there are few people who want to pay $10,000 a year and those people rather go for other places. Id say the easier ones to get into would be Bahawlpur and Nishtar Medical.


----------



## elysium_111

i have absolutely NOTHING against NWFP--it's j/that I have family in Lahore, and I'd feel better knowing that if i'm feeling slightly homesick or in need of a fresh and well-cooked meal, I can j/pop over 2 my aunt's house. #laugh 


Today I mailed the med school apps to the HEC. Included in it was a letter stating that I'd send my IBCC equivalency certificate asap when I receive it from the most uncooperative and unacceptably still in business ibcc office. the secretary screwed up my marks and made it 58%! I called him up and told him to walk me step by step thru his calcs--and i caught him red-handed. Now, the lowly mortal tells me that I have to call him up Aug 25 to inquire about my new equiv cert (71%). So, I j/sent in my prov certs--that'll be ok w/the HEC, rite? as long as i send my equiv cert to them by the 2nd week of sept--pray 2 me plz. 


Also, if y'all don't mind, those of u who are already in pk med schools---what were your ibcc equiv marks? 

Cheers.


----------



## elysium_111

*questions questions*

sry, i almost double posted.


----------



## maik7upurz

elysium_111 said:


> i have absolutely NOTHING against NWFP--it's j/that I have family in Lahore, and I'd feel better knowing that if i'm feeling slightly homesick or in need of a fresh and well-cooked meal, I can j/pop over 2 my aunt's house. #laugh
> 
> 
> Today I mailed the med school apps to the HEC. Included in it was a letter stating that I'd send my IBCC equivalency certificate asap when I receive it from the most uncooperative and unacceptably still in business ibcc office. the secretary screwed up my marks and made it 58%! I called him up and told him to walk me step by step thru his calcs--and i caught him red-handed. Now, the lowly mortal tells me that I have to call him up Aug 25 to inquire about my new equiv cert (71%). So, I j/sent in my prov certs--that'll be ok w/the HEC, rite? as long as i send my equiv cert to them by the 2nd week of sept--pray 2 me plz.
> 
> 
> Also, if y'all don't mind, those of u who are already in pk med schools---what were your ibcc equiv marks?
> 
> Cheers.


provisional works fine, as long as everything worked out ok, but they only have a 6 month limit i believe, and if you dont get the Full certificate, then your in trouble


----------



## elysium_111

lol.........i typed "pray 2 me" instead of "pray 4 me."


----------



## tauhid

hey , guys , im also planning to apply to baqai medical college, anyone know how good or bad it is? from wat ive heard its good,


----------



## maik7upurz

tauhid said:


> hey , guys , im also planning to apply to baqai medical college, anyone know how good or bad it is? from wat ive heard its good,


I hear its pretty good. In my opinion you can judge the quality of a medical college by the looks of the girls. If the girls are really ugly, the college is a great school for education, and vice versa. the prettier the girls, the more fun it is and the less great it is education wise. Just take a look at Aga Khan.. I rest my case.. (NO OFFENSE TO ANY AGA KHANIS!!"


----------



## Rehan

Haha, I've also heard positive things about Baqai. They have been around for quite a while and their graduates have gotten residencies in the US.

Although I've never visited, I've been told by a few of their graduates that Shifa has much better facilities than them though.


----------



## tauhid

ahha yea the girls! k thnx guys, but ive heard the girls at shifa are beautiful, wats the story there?


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!



elysium_111 said:


> The secretary screwed up my marks and made it 58%! I called him up and told him to walk me step by step thru his calcs--and i caught him red-handed. Now, the lowly mortal tells me that I have to call him up Aug 25 to inquire about my new equiv cert (71%). So, I j/sent in my prov certs--that'll be ok w/the HEC, rite? as long as i send my equiv cert to them by the 2nd week of sept--pray 2 me plz.


Those IBCC ppl are giving my bro the same trouble! They gave him a 59.74% in his mark conversions -_-. He's off by three points, and we're pretty sure that's lower than he deserves. How did you actually get to contact the secretary (do you have a phone # you could possibly give or something, if it's not too much trouble)? Also, since he walked you through each mark, do you happen to know what value each grade is assigned, like an A, A-, B+, B, etc. Any help would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## maik7upurz

Smeer said:


> Salam everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Those IBCC ppl are giving my bro the same trouble! They gave him a 59.74% in his mark conversions -_-. He's off by three points, and we're pretty sure that's lower than he deserves. How did you actually get to contact the secretary (do you have a phone # you could possibly give or something, if it's not too much trouble)? Also, since he walked you through each mark, do you happen to know what value each grade is assigned, like an A, A-, B+, B, etc. Any help would greatly be appreciated!


@Other person: Who says the girls at shifa are good looking! I think most girls at all medical colleges are just average.

Anyway to Smeer:

I was there the other day too they make excuses. In order to clarify your problem, please give us the exact grades of Physics, Biology, English, and Chemistry. All A's and B's you say? That also confuses me, I think they dont even look at those subjects, their just pre req's. They look at your 11th and 12th grade so tell us your GPA for those 2 years. And 59.74% isnt enough to even apply!! So go back and bug them and get it up a bit!


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam everyone!

No no, his grades aren't good, but we thought they would make at least 60%. The reason we applied for my bro was because last year they reanounced seats for the Punjab schools because a lot of them were left open, so we were thinking if it's the same case this year, he'd get in. He's only off the 60% by 3 points. Here are the specs, you think maybe if we bug em enough the IBCC might give him those 3?

9th grade
Bio = C, C
English = B, B
Spanish = A, A

10th grade
Chemistry = B, C
Spanish = B, A-
English = B, B

11th grade
English = B-, B+
Physics = B, B
Spanish = B, B-

12th grade
English = B-, B+
AP Physics = C, B

Now I know it seems like he probably didn't even make the 60%, but he came close (59.74%!!!), so do u think with a little arguing or appealing they might budge it up a little? (Sorry I couldn't get you the GPA for 11/12, it's not on his trascript so I'll dig up his report cards and get those to you).

Thx again for your concern & any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Med student 786

hey elysium, who was ur person who calculated ur equivalency marks?? was the guy from islamabad or lahore??? im juz wondering b/c im going to apply to medical school next year also soo i need to watch out for those cheater ill appreciate it if u can tell me !


----------



## Med student 786

Smeer said:


> Hey salam everyone!
> 
> No no, his grades aren't good, but we thought they would make at least 60%. The reason we applied for my bro was because last year they reanounced seats for the Punjab schools because a lot of them were left open, so we were thinking if it's the same case this year, he'd get in. He's only off the 60% by 3 points. Here are the specs, you think maybe if we bug em enough the IBCC might give him those 3?
> 
> 9th grade
> Bio = C, C
> English = B, B
> Spanish = A, A
> 
> 10th grade
> Chemistry = B, C
> Spanish = B, A-
> English = B, B
> 
> 11th grade
> English = B-, B+
> Physics = B, B
> Spanish = B, B-
> 
> 12th grade
> English = B-, B+
> AP Physics = C, B
> 
> Now I know it seems like he probably didn't even make the 60%, but he came close (59.74%!!!), so do u think with a little arguing or appealing they might budge it up a little? (Sorry I couldn't get you the GPA for 11/12, it's not on his trascript so I'll dig up his report cards and get those to you).
> 
> Thx again for your concern & any help would be appreciated.


hey smeer did ur brother apply earlier? like when he graduated from HS or what??? where is he now??? is he in like a college right now?? sorry im asking these questionz maybe i can help u out w/this! it will be usefull for u too if ur plannin on applyin to pakistan! aright


----------



## maik7upurz

Heya. Ya just by a few points man thats bad. I suggest you bug them a bit more or something like that they will budge hopefully, thats the best you can do at this point I guess. Tell them to see if they can look at it again and see if they can give him extra marks for something else possibly? Its worth a shot. My opinion, try to get a visitor card to get inside to talk to chairman or secretary or something, keep persisting, and if you cant get inside to talk to someone in charge or higher up, then find someone you know with some influence anywhere. Then bring your papers with ya and explain it to them. 

Might not work, but what do you have to lose.


----------



## elysium_111

*ibcc inept-icity*

Hi again!

well, it's kind've humorous actually---my cousin contacted the lahore office and "raised his voice" at them when HE figured out that they messed up my grades---and they still were too dense to figure out their errors. funny part---he told me to leave the living room b/c h/e he was intending to deal w/the lahore office was not "fit for my ears." lolz............nehow, i spoke to the one of the ppl myself afterward and asked him to walk me thru his calcs, and that was when i figured out that he had mixed up my grades w/somebody else's. nehow, i'm suffering for his errors---i started this whole process back in the beginning of june, and now he tells me i won't be getting back anything til mid sept. 

i have a couple of questions:

1. For how long do foreign student admissions remain open? do they make a 1st merit list, 2nd merit list, etc?

2. I want to get in contact with the Islamabad Ibcc. what's their phone #?

3. will any current med students kindly tell us their ibcc equivalency marks and to what med college they were admitted to?

4. Can i shut down the ibcc-lahore office? not only have I had enuf of this---but my dad has ordered me to sit for the sat bio and chem exams in nov/dec and achieve a score of no less than 790. why? b/c in case i don't get in this year on merit, then I have to apply w/my sat scores AGAIN n/yr....................but if i do get in, i'll have studied alllllllllll for nothing. it's like not being sure exactly what u're studying for--SAT bio and chem OR med school prep? since coming to pakistan late last month, I've been in limbo........as my aunt says, those ibcc-walay are buttameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


Cheers.

I wanted to do some sight-seeing b4 the school year began. the way things r going on rite now--i'll have been in pakistan for ages & not even have glimpsed the lahore museum at all! & also j/chill for a while b4 going into full-study mode.


----------



## maik7upurz

elysium_111 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> well, it's kind've humorous actually---my cousin contacted the lahore office and "raised his voice" at them when HE figured out that they messed up my grades---and they still were too dense to figure out their errors. funny part---he told me to leave the living room b/c h/e he was intending to deal w/the lahore office was not "fit for my ears." lolz............nehow, i spoke to the one of the ppl myself afterward and asked him to walk me thru his calcs, and that was when i figured out that he had mixed up my grades w/somebody else's. nehow, i'm suffering for his errors---i started this whole process back in the beginning of june, and now he tells me i won't be getting back anything til mid sept.
> 
> i have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. For how long do foreign student admissions remain open? do they make a 1st merit list, 2nd merit list, etc?
> 
> 2. I want to get in contact with the Islamabad Ibcc. what's their phone #?
> 
> 3. will any current med students kindly tell us their ibcc equivalency marks and to what med college they were admitted to?
> 
> 4. Can i shut down the ibcc-lahore office? not only have I had enuf of this---but my dad has ordered me to sit for the sat bio and chem exams in nov/dec and achieve a score of no less than 790. why? b/c in case i don't get in this year on merit, then I have to apply w/my sat scores AGAIN n/yr....................but if i do get in, i'll have studied alllllllllll for nothing. it's like not being sure exactly what u're studying for--SAT bio and chem OR med school prep? since coming to pakistan late last month, I've been in limbo........as my aunt says, those ibcc-walay are buttameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I wanted to do some sight-seeing b4 the school year began. the way things r going on rite now--i'll have been in pakistan for ages & not even have glimpsed the lahore museum at all! & also j/chill for a while b4 going into full-study mode.


1. There is a time limit where they cut off accepting applications, but you would have to contact the Economic Affairs Department directly to find this out, you should to this obviously, as it changes each year.

2. To get in contact with the Islamabad IBCC, you should go there in person, but their # might be on their website, just google out IBCC islamabad or something.

3. I know some students in King Edward who had 60% marks and got admission, and I know some who had 70% and couldnt get in, it ALL DEPENDS on how many foreigners apply etc. Anyway, they make it seem like your picking which college you want to go to. Your not, unless you have 70% or above, its basically the EAD choice of where you end up which could be anywhere, which you could probably change later on when others back out of taking their seats, key thing is to be above 60% then get admitted SOMEWHERE first and then wait for a seat to open up where you want to go, but its all luck. 

4. Even if you have everything and wonderful marks, you have to keep harassing them for weeks if things dont work out for you or have some big shot do it for you, doubt you can shut them down. I thought you were applying as a foreigner, if so your not really applying on merit (their reserved seats). If your applying as a local then its basically 100% merit. 

SAT's are only needed for private schools and thats only in lieu of taking their entry test. Anyway best of luck. In order to answer your questions more specifically, please tell us if you are applying as a foreigner, do you meet the criteria to apply as a foreigner, and which school are you interested in joining? Forget about visiting schools, their all the same in pakistan, crappy buildings so there is nothing to visit.

As for some advice, what I would do is make copies of your transcripts, messed up equivalance, TYPE a fancy looking letter with good english and address it to chairmen or director of IBCC or whatever and say "please look into my case as i believe there have been errors in the calculation of my equivalence, and would be very appreciative if you could look into this and have it recalculated possibly, it would be very kind of you." stuff like that. Pakistanis take fancy typed letters very seriously, they call it "applications". Use some of your own common sense and turn that in with whatever you find is relevant, and usually then maybe someone will get back to you. 

Anything else, we're here.


----------



## tauhid

hey, i just got my equivalence the other day, but it wasnt the certificate, it was just a letter saying ive given 8 olevel subs, and 3 alevel subs (bio, phy , chem) and tht my equivalent marks were 770/1100, firstly im glad they didnt mess up my marks, i was expecting 770 and the gave me 770 , but the thing is , its just a letter not the full certificate so i just wanted to know whether they would accept tht or not? in the letter theyre asking for my original a level certificate but as it hasnt come out yet so i gave them the statement of results (alevel) which comes out before the original alevel certificate. the secretary has signed the letter and stuff but i was just worried, as u know how co-operative the HEC/IBCC people are! and to ellysium_111 im also giving my sats 2 in oct for shifa, so im in the same situation as you are, aaargh, the things we have to do to get into med school haha.


----------



## elysium_111

tauhid said:


> hey, i just got my equivalence the other day, but it wasnt the certificate, it was just a letter saying ive given 8 olevel subs, and 3 alevel subs (bio, phy , chem) and tht my equivalent marks were 770/1100, firstly im glad they didnt mess up my marks, i was expecting 770 and the gave me 770 , but the thing is , its just a letter not the full certificate so i just wanted to know whether they would accept tht or not? in the letter theyre asking for my original a level certificate but as it hasnt come out yet so i gave them the statement of results (alevel) which comes out before the original alevel certificate. the secretary has signed the letter and stuff but i was just worried, as u know how co-operative the HEC/IBCC people are! and to ellysium_111 im also giving my sats 2 in oct for shifa, so im in the same situation as you are, aaargh, the things we have to do to get into med school haha.


1. I am applying as a foreigner----i wouldn't stand a chance against the locals!
I typed a fancy letter and included it w/my app to explain that I would send my ibcc 
cert asap once i received it. So, I should start harassing the HEC that I would like
to be granted admission to my preferred college (FJ, BUT any Lahore med college 
will do)? The IBCC-Lahore dude has had it w/me---the dude knows my name now---
I've gotten on his nerves MORE than enuf now--I'll cut him some slack now that the 
circumstances have turned slightly agreeable for me. all i have to do is wait til med-
sept b4 i get my cert. i know what my score is, nehow.
2. Tauhid, attach the provisional letter to your app. H/e, u must also type a fancy letter 
stating your ibcc equiv score, and that u will send your actual cert asap. also, give the
reason as to why u r unable to send ur ibcc equiv pronto (reason being that u urself 
haven't received the score report yet). Hopefully, they will consider you for 
admission.
3. Tauhid, r u a native pakistani or foreign? ur loc states that ur in Islamabad.


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam guys!

*elysium_111, *since you were actually able to discuss your marks with the Lahore IBCC guy, do you think you could give me his name & phone #? My brother is having some trouble with his equivalence marks too, and we want to see if maybe they made some mistake (he needs just 6 more points!). I would really appreciate it if you could help me out, as you're the only person I know who's actually been able to get something worthwhile out of anyone at the IBCC.

Also maybe let us know exactly what you told him..?

Thx again for your help and everyone else on this site*!*


----------



## Med student 786

hey smeer, is ur older brother transfering from a college to med school in pakistan?? are u allow to do that??? is it like a university or like a community college??? wonder if u knew....... aright thnx


----------



## Smeer

Salam all!

My brother has been in community college for one year, so he is still going to use his high school transcript to apply to the med. schools. If he does not make it, he will just xfer over to one of the universities in our area in a year. There is no actual _transfer_ process to a Pakistani med. school. You just get in and go, lol.


----------



## maik7upurz

elysium_111 said:


> 1. I am applying as a foreigner----i wouldn't stand a chance against the locals!
> I typed a fancy letter and included it w/my app to explain that I would send my ibcc
> cert asap once i received it. So, I should start harassing the HEC that I would like
> to be granted admission to my preferred college (FJ, BUT any Lahore med college
> will do)? The IBCC-Lahore dude has had it w/me---the dude knows my name now---
> I've gotten on his nerves MORE than enuf now--I'll cut him some slack now that the
> circumstances have turned slightly agreeable for me. all i have to do is wait til med-
> sept b4 i get my cert. i know what my score is, nehow.
> 2. Tauhid, attach the provisional letter to your app. H/e, u must also type a fancy letter
> stating your ibcc equiv score, and that u will send your actual cert asap. also, give the
> reason as to why u r unable to send ur ibcc equiv pronto (reason being that u urself
> haven't received the score report yet). Hopefully, they will consider you for
> admission.
> 3. Tauhid, r u a native pakistani or foreign? ur loc states that ur in Islamabad.


I meant type a letter to the IBCC!!! The HEC will not even look at you if you dont have anything, you should at least have the provisional IBCC equivalence to even apply by the due date of August 31st, and you cant ask them to consider you for a certain college, it all depends on how many students apply and who has higher scores gets first pick etc. As far as competing on open merit its impossible unless you have domicile in the area you want to go and its hard as hell even that way as well. 

Anyway thats why I always tell people you should have your IBCC stuff done MONTHS ahead of time, if not weeks. Best of luck.


----------



## tauhid

elysium_111 said:


> 1. I am applying as a foreigner----i wouldn't stand a chance against the locals!
> I typed a fancy letter and included it w/my app to explain that I would send my ibcc
> cert asap once i received it. So, I should start harassing the HEC that I would like
> to be granted admission to my preferred college (FJ, BUT any Lahore med college
> will do)? The IBCC-Lahore dude has had it w/me---the dude knows my name now---
> I've gotten on his nerves MORE than enuf now--I'll cut him some slack now that the
> circumstances have turned slightly agreeable for me. all i have to do is wait til med-
> sept b4 i get my cert. i know what my score is, nehow.
> 2. Tauhid, attach the provisional letter to your app. H/e, u must also type a fancy letter
> stating your ibcc equiv score, and that u will send your actual cert asap. also, give the
> reason as to why u r unable to send ur ibcc equiv pronto (reason being that u urself
> haven't received the score report yet). Hopefully, they will consider you for
> admission.
> 3. Tauhid, r u a native pakistani or foreign? ur loc states that ur in Islamabad.


yea im in isb right now but im not a native pakistani, ive lived most of my life here, did my o and a levels here in isb, but im orginally kenyan , and thnx for the info


----------



## Med student 786

Smeer said:


> Salam all!
> 
> My brother has been in community college for one year, so he is still going to use his high school transcript to apply to the med. schools. If he does not make it, he will just xfer over to one of the universities in our area in a year. There is no actual _transfer_ process to a Pakistani med. school. You just get in and go, lol.


hey smeeer u should tell ur brother that when he try for pakistan med colleges he should try to get his equivalency points as high as possible!! i kno there is no transfer process but hey if ur brother took some sciences classes while in college that could actually help in well anyways best luck to ur brother!!! tell him to relaxxxxxxx thatz like one big thing people dont understand when applying to medical colleges!! lol well anyways im currently in California too juz studin fo my exams soo if u got any questions u can ask ill be more then happy to assist!! what college does ur brother go anyways out of curiosity b/c i also went from a community college lol #laugh i kno itz a typical thing now!! #yes


----------



## Smeer

Hey salam everyone!

*Med student 786,* My brother's going to Irvine Valley College right now in Irvine (South Orange County). He's not as excited about the whole Pak. med. school thing as I am, so I'm not really worried about his emotional state hahah. Next year when it's my turn, you'll have to console _me_! Thx for the offer for help, if I need anything I'll be sure to ask! Yea more and more ppl are turning to community colleges to start off. You can get a lot of units done for a lot cheaper if you know what you're doing there!

Thx again for everyone's help.


----------



## Med student 786

Smeer said:


> Hey salam everyone!
> 
> *Med student 786,* My brother's going to Irvine Valley College right now in Irvine (South Orange County). He's not as excited about the whole Pak. med. school thing as I am, so I'm not really worried about his emotional state hahah. Next year when it's my turn, you'll have to console _me_! Thx for the offer for help, if I need anything I'll be sure to ask! Yea more and more ppl are turning to community colleges to start off. You can get a lot of units done for a lot cheaper if you know what you're doing there!
> 
> Thx again for everyone's help.


*Smeer, *hey since ur goin to be applying directly after high school make sure you include all of your ap scores....... if u took any???? most importantly make sure u have physics, bio and chem??? have u taken those classes??? well good luck with those anyways........ but hey i dunt kno if u kno or not but when students come direclty from high school they usually have a hard time in the 1st year of med school dependin on where u go(whats ur top pick fo med colleges?) soo inshallah if u do get in make sure u studyyyy ALOT and i mean ALOT!! there some kids tht are goin w/me in school and there havin alot of trouble b/c they went directly from high school........ so i guess if u think about it your brother shoudnlt have a hard time when he does go to med schools in pakistan b/c he went to community college hopingly takin science classes (thas what i did#happy) soo hope u the best mannn!!!! arigh man take care 

salam


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

Yea* Med student 786,* I'll be sure to include my AP scores. In fact, a word of advice to anyone who's going to submit AP scores to the IBCC. The IBCC has an AP code in the AP Student Pack that you get when you take your AP tests, so rather than waiting until summer when you get your scores back to submit them by mail, have the AP people send your scores direct by filling in the IBCC's AP code on your AP test answer sheet in the designated spot *when you take your AP tests*. It should help a lot, as my brother's conversion marks took a lot longer than they should have because they didn' tell us they wanted AP services to send them the "official copy" of the scores, rather than the photocopies we sent them.

Yea I'm set w/all the required courses... in fact, all I'm really waiting for is my high school diploma! I did have a question about the difficulty of med. school, however. Maybe you could put it in perspective with AP classes, because that's the toughest form of education I've been through. A lot of people say that AP classes are a joke compared to college/med. school, while others say they're good prep, so I'm kind of confused. Last year I took like 4-5 in the same year, and I thought it was hell. I'd be up till like 1 or 2 several nights a week even though I'd start working about an hour after I'd get home from school. 

What's it like in med. school in Pak? And does the type of classes you take in high school change the personal difficulty for each person or is it generally hard for everyone at first?

Thx for everyone's good wishes #grin.


----------



## Med student 786

Smeer said:


> Salam everyone!
> 
> Yea* Med student 786,* I'll be sure to include my AP scores. In fact, a word of advice to anyone who's going to submit AP scores to the IBCC. The IBCC has an AP code in the AP Student Pack that you get when you take your AP tests, so rather than waiting until summer when you get your scores back to submit them by mail, have the AP people send your scores direct by filling in the IBCC's AP code on your AP test answer sheet in the designated spot *when you take your AP tests*. It should help a lot, as my brother's conversion marks took a lot longer than they should have because they didn' tell us they wanted AP services to send them the "official copy" of the scores, rather than the photocopies we sent them.
> 
> Yea I'm set w/all the required courses... in fact, all I'm really waiting for is my high school diploma! I did have a question about the difficulty of med. school, however. Maybe you could put it in perspective with AP classes, because that's the toughest form of education I've been through. A lot of people say that AP classes are a joke compared to college/med. school, while others say they're good prep, so I'm kind of confused. Last year I took like 4-5 in the same year, and I thought it was hell. I'd be up till like 1 or 2 several nights a week even though I'd start working about an hour after I'd get home from school.
> 
> What's it like in med. school in Pak? And does the type of classes you take in high school change the personal difficulty for each person or is it generally hard for everyone at first?
> 
> Thx for everyone's good wishes #grin.


*Smeer*

well defintley it is a joke comparing ap courses to med school class work... in med schools therez alot of hard subject studing..... u gotta make sure you kno what the teacher is sayin....... it is usually better fo foreigners to attend private medical colleges rather then government... first of all itz safe and it has good resources and are up to date..... so cmin bak to ur question *smeer *itz rather better for u if u try gettin into a private medical college because first of all u will learn ALOT and secondly u will actually get a hand on approach..... unlike government colleges where u dont quite have that much of a hand on approach.... itz not like i hate government college but itz for you as a student comin from the USA... but again itz ur choice not mine lol im juz here to give suggestions... and ohh yeah stay prepare to memorize a LOAD OF STUFF!! not like im scaring u or anythin but keep up w/the studin durin the year! soo are u done w/ all ur requirement?? what were ur grades as for the sciences and the ap's? if u can give me a summary of ur grades i could prbly estimate what college u could get into for a government base??? one more thin...... where do u wanna go??? punjab district??? Aga Khan??? or what??? im preety good at tellin what college ppl get into based on there high school grades..... ive helped out many..... so if u dont mind go ahead and post all ur grades along w/ap scores and classes like CP or AP or Honors and maybe i can tell ur best fit college!! aight salam


----------



## maik7upurz

Yah for a foreigner, going to a top private medical institution is like night and day difference. You wont learn anything from the teachers in a govt school. But I think you should talk to other foreigners who are already in the medical school you enter and find out as MUCH as you can. The "senior helpers" make all the difference. Secondly, I dont think medical school in Pakistan is very difficult at all, the only problem you have is what to study, and what your supposed to know, I spend most of my time figuring stuff out I should have known on the first day, as there is no syllabus when tests will be, what your required to know, what the subject even covers or whatever. 

I hate to say this but, since you dont learn much from the teachers and being a foreigner, your tempted to get the big american books and just read from there and get a concept, but that wont help you here, so just do whatever the other locals are doing, get the local author text books which are concise and memorize those, I mean go through these books 100 times and by the time the end of the year comes you will be prepared for exams. Trust me, I've seen dumbasses get the highest scores of all but if you ask them a conceptual question they will have no idea. But I think its best if you use a mix of american and pakistani books as this way you will be somewhat prepared for the USMLE but just make sure you dont get behind with the paki system of what to know either.


----------



## Smeer

[FONT=&quot]Hey salam everyone!

Hmmm yea Med Student 786, you've got some good advice. I was personally preferring gov. colleges because of the lower fees and because there are some good ones in Lahore (close to where some of my family lives). I've definitely considered private colleges tho. The thing is, as you probably know, there are plenty of foreigners who go to public med. colleges and do fine, and score just as well on their USMLEs (or am I wrong...?). 

All right Med Student 786, let's see if you can find me a match #grin

11th Grade
AP Chem: A+ (both semesters), 5 on AP test
AP Physics B: A (both semesters), 5 on AP test
AP English Lit.: A (both semesters), 4 on AP test

12th Grade (I'm going into 12th, so don't have grades yet)
AP Bio
IB English (Maybe that'll help if I score well on the test?)

If there are any other subjects that you need lemme know! I didn't think there was a point to list em all if they don't consider all of em.

As for personal choices, I'd prefer KE or AIMC just because I've got cousins/aunts/uncles there and it's a big city. My parents prefer the schools on the Islamabad side - RMC, Ayub, Frontier (private), and Army (private) because the area is cleaner and the weather is less extreme. Let's see you work your magic Med Student 786 #wink.

Thx for the heads-up maik, I'll be sure to get some USMLE books n ask around about those local author textbooks (if I or once I get in, that is). Nice to know you senior guys are lookin' out for us new scrubs.
[/FONT]​


----------



## Med student 786

Smeer said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hey salam everyone!
> 
> Hmmm yea Med Student 786, you've got some good advice. I was personally preferring gov. colleges because of the lower fees and because there are some good ones in Lahore (close to where some of my family lives). I've definitely considered private colleges tho. The thing is, as you probably know, there are plenty of foreigners who go to public med. colleges and do fine, and score just as well on their USMLEs (or am I wrong...?).
> 
> All right Med Student 786, let's see if you can find me a match #grin
> 
> 11th Grade
> AP Chem: A+ (both semesters), 5 on AP test
> AP Physics B: A (both semesters), 5 on AP test
> AP English Lit.: A (both semesters), 4 on AP test
> 
> 12th Grade (I'm going into 12th, so don't have grades yet)
> AP Bio
> IB English (Maybe that'll help if I score well on the test?)
> 
> If there are any other subjects that you need lemme know! I didn't think there was a point to list em all if they don't consider all of em.
> 
> As for personal choices, I'd prefer KE or AIMC just because I've got cousins/aunts/uncles there and it's a big city. My parents prefer the schools on the Islamabad side - RMC, Ayub, Frontier (private), and Army (private) because the area is cleaner and the weather is less extreme. Let's see you work your magic Med Student 786 #wink.
> 
> Thx for the heads-up maik, I'll be sure to get some USMLE books n ask around about those local author textbooks (if I or once I get in, that is). Nice to know you senior guys are lookin' out for us new scrubs.
> [/FONT]​



hey smeer if you apply to KE or AIMC u should be able to get in...... rember 10% off ur ap scores which suck like hell...... soo ur preety much set and ohh yeah ib english doesnt really matter for your 12th grade year juz try to focus in ur ap bio class to get an A dont worry abou english as much but u should get an a in tht b/c it will definetly help u... and as it goes for the colleges ur parents are totally right man... trust me u should listen to ur parents lol therez no one out there who can help u better then them..... i mean if u live in the dorms in KE and AIMC u will not like it definelty b/c its really old and broken up (KE) but for AIMC itz alright but it is bad.... but for colleges like u were sayin ur parents are preffering are totally better..... first and far colleges like ayub,frontier,and other colleges around tht area are wayy better for foreigners b/c first of all the weather there is awesome and the studies there are really goodd......as u were sayin tht u want to go to KE and AIMC b/c ur cousins live there itz not a good idea well let me tell u somethin.... havin to live among family is kind of a problem b/c u have to deal with them almost everytime they come to visit u or sooo but if u are away from ur family like around the islamabad area you will definelty be able to focus on ur studies there and perform better in exams... im not sayin to totally ignore family life but rather limit it... b/c trust me ur gonna need too especially with all the studin....#nerd u were sayin somethin abou scorin well in some public colleges.... thaz not the case for all students man... i can see ur a really smart kid but hey itz different out in med colleges... try to get admission in colleges ur parents would like u to go like in Ayub or w/e u said...... RMC is actually a really good colleges itz students every year perform really high is usmle scores....actually to tell u the truth these doctors have like a clinic in the East Coast which include doctors w/alll diff specialities from RMC soo i mean goin there would be a big shot..... but i mean again itz not mine itz ur soo man think abou it really deep take suggestions from ur parents definetly b/c from what ur sayin ur parents are giving u wonderful suggestions to attend a nice and clean place of pakistan one of the beautiful places in pakistan like frontier medical college which is in Abbotabad mann that place is beautifullllllll #happy sorryyyy hahahahha aright well ask ur parents anyways they should know ........ther u go i did my magic *smeer* now itz ur call!! aight take care


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

Med student 786, thx a bunch for your advice. I think I should be more honest with you, there's another factor in the whole I-wanna-go-to-KE/AIMC...and that's _the prestige_ I guess you could say? Now I'm not saying all other colleges suck, it's just that those colleges, esp. KE, have that "reputation" that's like "omg you're so smart," even though I know a lot of times it has a false foundation. I'm being tempted by the rep. more than the reality. I'll definitely take a more realistic approach and take my parents' and your advice into greater consideration, as it is more practical.

The other thing is, I don't think I'd live in a dorm for two reasons: first, yea I've heard they're...umm...low quality if you come from America, and on top of that, I'm kind of a clean freak, so I don't think it would work well there. Second, if I do go, my mom's coming with me (yea yea laff all you want, I'm a momma's boy #sorry ) and I don't think a dorm would be suitable in that case. 

Ok, now enuf about me, how about you med student 786? Where are you from? What grade? What med. college do you want to go to?


----------



## Med student 786

Smeer said:


> Salam everyone!
> 
> Med student 786, thx a bunch for your advice. I think I should be more honest with you, there's another factor in the whole I-wanna-go-to-KE/AIMC...and that's _the prestige_ I guess you could say? Now I'm not saying all other colleges suck, it's just that those colleges, esp. KE, have that "reputation" that's like "omg you're so smart," even though I know a lota of times it has a false foundation. I'm being tempted by the rep. more than the reality. I'll definitely take a more relistic approach and take my parents' and your advice into greater consideration, as it is more practical.
> 
> The other thing is, I don't think I'd live in a dorm for two reasons: first, yea I've heard they're...umm...low quality if you come from America, and on top of that, I'm kind of a clean freak, so I don't think it would work well there. Second, if I do go, my mom's coming with me (yea yea laff all you want, I'm a momma's boy #sorry ) and I don't think a dorm would be suitable in that case.
> 
> Ok, now enuf about me, how about you med student 786? Where are you from? What grade? What med. college do you want to go to?


well im in ny right now.... and what grade im in college lol letz see grade 14 hhahah but i kno mucho soo u can ask me anytime.... dunt kno if i really want to go to med college yet but ill see in the near future.....and ohh yeah man dont worry abou the mama boyy thas good dude u need her hahahhah moms are way stronger then there sons hahahhaha..... wait if u dont live in a dorm where are u gonna live? family?? or ur own house?? better in ur own house w/ur mom (shell treat u better #grin) okay.... hey smeer are u also takin ur bro w/u too i mean if itz the two of u that would be soo tite for u havin ur bro around u can study together too haha..... well good luck in what u do...... take care peace:happy:


----------



## Smeer

Salam all!

Yea, Med Student 786, ideally it would be me, my bro, and my mom. We aren't sure if my bro will get in anywhere, that's the problem #sad. We get along really well so it would be tite if we both got in to the same place! I was thinking renting an apartment mite be better than a dorm or living @ a relative's house.

Anyway, what college/university are you going to, med student? What major? Are you also considering Pak. Medical colleges or are you going to apply to the U.S. ones?
Thx again for all your help & good wishes!


----------



## Med student 786

well im not quite sure yet ..... im thinkin juz to apply around in us like community college and all and then get a transfer im gonna plan on majorin prbly on pre med or business one of the two inshallah and from there on i leave it to god to take over lol i dont kno where i am destined for soo where ever i am destined for i hope itz good


----------



## Sadaf

tauhid said:


> hey, i just got my equivalence the other day, but it wasnt the certificate, it was just a letter saying ive given 8 olevel subs, and 3 alevel subs (bio, phy , chem) and tht my equivalent marks were 770/1100, firstly im glad they didnt mess up my marks, i was expecting 770 and the gave me 770 , but the thing is , its just a letter not the full certificate so i just wanted to know whether they would accept tht or not? in the letter theyre asking for my original a level certificate but as it hasnt come out yet so i gave them the statement of results (alevel) which comes out before the original alevel certificate. the secretary has signed the letter and stuff but i was just worried, as u know how co-operative the HEC/IBCC people are! and to ellysium_111 im also giving my sats 2 in oct for shifa, so im in the same situation as you are, aaargh, the things we have to do to get into med school haha.


how did u know u were gona get a 770/1100...do u know how they exactly calculate the IBCC scores?


----------



## Rehan

tauhid said:


> hey, i just got my equivalence the other day, but it wasnt the certificate, it was just a letter saying ive given 8 olevel subs, and 3 alevel subs (bio, phy , chem) and tht my equivalent marks were 770/1100, firstly im glad they didnt mess up my marks, i was expecting 770 and the gave me 770 , but the thing is , its just a letter not the full certificate so i just wanted to know whether they would accept tht or not? in the letter theyre asking for my original a level certificate but as it hasnt come out yet so i gave them the statement of results (alevel) which comes out before the original alevel certificate. the secretary has signed the letter and stuff but i was just worried, as u know how co-operative the HEC/IBCC people are! and to ellysium_111 *im also giving my sats 2 in oct for shifa*, so im in the same situation as you are, aaargh, the things we have to do to get into med school haha.


Shifa's deadline for acceptance of any SAT 2 scores is October 2nd, 2006. Because the SAT 2 is on October 14th, results won't be reaching Shifa until November 14th at the earliest by which time admission results will have already been finalized.

Your best option at this point is to try for the Shifa Entrance Exam or use AP Scores if you have them for bio, physics, and chemistry.


----------



## MastahRiz

Rehan said:


> Shifa's deadline for acceptance of any SAT 2 scores is October 2nd, 2006. Because the SAT 2 is on October 14th, results won't be reaching Shifa until November 14th at the earliest by which time admission results will have already been finalized.
> 
> Your best option at this point is to try for the Shifa Entrance Exam or use AP Scores if you have them for bio, physics, and chemistry.


Yup. This has happened at Shifa already to a few people. If you talk to the admin at Shifa, they'll tell you it's okay for you to go ahead and apply anyway even with your late SAT II scores. Meanwhile, they'll have already made their final admissions list and will tell you later, that in case of any increase in class size in the next few months, they'll go back and review all the other applications they had and admit at most a handful of students more. *This does not happen often at all.*

Without SAT II scores, a foreign applicant to Shifa may is basically ineligible, unless he/she can somehow come to Pakistan and take the Entrance test or convince them to substitute his AP scores in the 3 required subjects (bio, chem, phyz) in place of SAT IIs.


----------



## Sadaf

anyone know when punjab goverment colleges start??(month-date-anything)
also dose anyone have any info on Lahore Medical and Fatima Memorial college??


----------



## malik_saabjee

well...the test fur lahore medical college iz like on 12th october...n the governemtn hasnt issued any deadlines fur the government entry test of medical colleges...it'll probably b postponed till november..... 

if u'r considerng the govrnment kolleges.... better start studyng FSC... hope u know wat that is... 

if u want to know abt the karachi medical kolleges.. i'v got my elder bro studyng in baqai..he knows all the medical schools stuff too... 021-4904128

if u'r applyng in the private sector.. i wud rather recommend shifa n lahore medical.. (after Agha Khan)

oh n yes.. u'r late fur fatima memorial... cuz they hav their entry test in two days...


----------



## Sadaf

malik_saabjee said:


> well...the test fur lahore medical college iz like on 12th october...n the governemtn hasnt issued any deadlines fur the government entry test of medical colleges...it'll probably b postponed till november.....
> 
> if u'r considerng the govrnment kolleges.... better start studyng FSC... hope u know wat that is...
> 
> if u want to know abt the karachi medical kolleges.. i'v got my elder bro studyng in baqai..he knows all the medical schools stuff too... 021-4904128
> 
> if u'r applyng in the private sector.. i wud rather recommend shifa n lahore medical.. (after Agha Khan)
> 
> oh n yes.. u'r late fur fatima memorial... cuz they hav their entry test in two days...


 thanks for the info...but do u know if lahore medical is good college? cuz i would prefer stayin in Lahore...also what do u thinkabout the goverment colleges in lahore??


----------



## Rehan

> thanks for the info...but do u know if lahore medical is good college? cuz i would prefer stayin in Lahore...also what do u thinkabout the goverment colleges in lahore??



Lahore Medical & Dental College (LM&DC) is a relatively new college and hasn't had that many classes graduate but the facilities are relatively nice and they have quite a large campus. They're recognized by the PM&DC and the WHO/FAIMER which is the most important thing for someone who is planning on returning to their home country after graduation.

As far as government colleges in Lahore go, there are three: King Edward, Allama Iqbal and Fatima Jinnah. The latter is for girls only. King Edward and Allama Iqbal are top-notch institutions in the public sector and usually the most sought after places to be admitted to out of all of the Punjab government schools.

There has also been a long established concept that Pakistani government colleges are far superior than private medical colleges however I feel that trend has started to change. Some of the private colleges around now are equally comparable or better than some of the government run colleges.

Well, just my two cents...#laugh


----------



## MastahRiz

Rehan said:


> There has also been a long established concept that Pakistani government colleges are far superior than private medical colleges however I feel that trend has started to change. Some of the private colleges around now are equally comparable or better than some of the government run colleges.
> 
> Well, just my two cents...#laugh



I'll second that. Private colleges just take some time to get off the ground, but when they do, they really do a great job.


----------



## Sadaf

I'm pretty sure that private collges are just as good as govt but its just a concept that pakistanis have that govt colleges are better...lke when I talk to my cousins in Pakistan they always say that attending a private college is lke buying ur degree but i know thats not true its just as hard! My cousin attends Fatima Memorial and she says that its considered one of the best med colleges in pakistan " im pretty sure thats not true" but basically everyone has there own point of view...honestly im willing to go to any med college in LAHORE wether private or govt it really dose not matter to me.


----------



## Smeer

Salam everyone!

All rite time for some of my "umreekee" boy questions. For the med. colleges in Lahore, do you guys know what the areas are like? I've heard that KE is located in downtown Lahore, and it's comparatively...how should I put this..."less clean" than other areas like where AI and Fatima Memorial are located. I'm just using Lahore as an example, but what would be the priv. and gov. colleges (all over Pak.) you guys would recommend that would be easier to adapt to? Also, I'm expecting a "no" for this, but are there any colleges w/ACs in their classrooms...cuz I can imagine it must get extremely hot durin' the summer, esp. in Pakistan (plz don't laugh at me for askin' that question haha !) ?


----------



## MastahRiz

I haven't been to many of the other med schools in Pakistan, but as far as Shifa goes, they have AC's everywhere, and Islamabad itself is considered to be one of the cleanest places in Pakistan, if not the cleanest major city by far. It's the city most easily bearable by foreigners.


----------



## malik_saabjee

yes... u'r rite... K.E iz near the Anarkali Bazaar... n the whole area iz like.... impossible for u foreigners to live in.... HEY EVEN IF I MIRACULOUSLY GET MY ENTRY SCORES FUR K.E... I STILL WONT GO THERE.... the hostels r like.... just abt to fall apart... the buildings decades old...a crapped up campus...with no ACs...n the fans too high to blow away the heat....
Allama Iqbal has got a great campus... with large grounds...nice classrooms....the whole place iz really gud located in the mid of lahore....
n then.. therz Lahore Medical College... its a small place...but the building is entirely new... air-conditioned.... n its architechture, awesome! just one big sports ground... n the long campus buidng....but it is located in the north of lahore... one hour drive from central lahore


----------



## Sadaf

malik_saabjee said:


> yes... u'r rite... K.E iz near the Anarkali Bazaar... n the whole area iz like.... impossible for u foreigners to live in.... HEY EVEN IF I MIRACULOUSLY GET MY ENTRY SCORES FUR K.E... I STILL WONT GO THERE.... the hostels r like.... just abt to fall apart... the buildings decades old...a crapped up campus...with no ACs...n the fans too high to blow away the heat....
> Allama Iqbal has got a great campus... with large grounds...nice classrooms....the whole place iz really gud located in the mid of lahore....
> n then.. therz Lahore Medical College... its a small place...but the building is entirely new... air-conditioned.... n its architechture, awesome! just one big sports ground... n the long campus buidng....but it is located in the north of lahore... one hour drive from central lahore


I agree with u 100%...when i went to pakistan in april I got to check out colleges in Lahore and KE was DIRTY...i thought my cousins were joking when they it said it was the best college in Pakistan. But AIMC and FJMC were nice...but there also private hostels that are a lot nicer lke you can have an AC_Heater_TV_Computer anything u want my cousin she's studying in Lahore and shes stayin in Private hostel and she said its lke livin in a resort as compared to the college hostels. I really like the location of Allam Iqbal like evrything is like 2 mins away and its very clean.


----------



## sehat

nice


----------



## MastahRiz

sehat said:


> nice


 nice


----------



## foxracer11373

*question about pak. med schools*

Hi everyone first of all let me start by telling you about me, I?m currently a freshmen in a U.S. university, I want to transfer to Pakistan after my first year and I was hoping that someone could answer a few questions for me, since the schools themselves are hard to get any answers from. First of all what is the minimum SAT 1 score required to get into Aga Khan? Also I know that Aga Khan is at the top of the list but how do DMC and Baqai compare? I?m sure I will have more questions but these are it for now. Thanks.


----------



## foxracer11373

hey I just wanted to know if anyone here is going to aga khan? and how much of a difference it was from schools back in the states


----------



## MastahRiz

*Foxracer11373,*

For Aga Khan, the minimum SAT 1 score is a 1250 (must be less than two years old)

I don't know much about DMC or Baqai, but I have a few friends who went to Baqai and they're now working in the states doing their residency. It won't matter much to the places you apply for a residency which school you graduate from in Pakistan (if you plan on working in the US again). A foreign medical school is a foreign medical school to them.

How different are schools in Pakistan from the US? *Completely different.*

Ask us a few specific things that you might be interested in as far as the differences so that we'll know where to start.


----------



## Sadaf

SO how about a bit on the social scene in Pakistani medical colleges...how r the typical Pakistani people it Med colleges???? or do you all just try to stick to Foreigners..hmmm when I went to Pakistan this time people were very cool/chilled out which is somthing I really liked...I mean they were as American as me! I don't know I had sooooo much fun when I went to Pakistan this time but everybodys lke its totally diff when u live there and the good thing for me is that I will only have to stay in a hostel for about a year then hopefully my mom is planning on moving to Pakistan too!


----------



## MastahRiz

*Sadaf,

*It tends to vary depending on which city you go to med school in. People in Karachi and Lahore are very different than those from Islamabad or Peshawar. People are generally different than what you're probably used to in the US, but if you're born in Pakistan and then raised in the US, you usually have no trouble fitting in. In fact, no one really has any trouble fitting in, because obviously, everyone speaks english.

Foreigners tend to hang out together but also mix well with local Pakistanis. No matter where you go the place and its people are what you make of it. Also, no matter where you go you'll find both good and bad people. Sometimes they'll be foreigners, other times they'll be locals. No real set-in -stone way of distinguishing the two, besides origin I guess.


----------



## anam'07

i have a question. my overall High School GPA will be more than 3.5 do u guyz think I'll get admission in pakistan, i mean what are my chances


----------



## MastahRiz

anam'07 said:


> i have a question. my overall High School GPA will be more than 3.5 do u guyz think I'll get admission in pakistan, i mean what are my chances


I'd say you have pretty good chances, after all there are a lot of Pakistani medical schools. It also depends on your SAT scores though (for private medical colleges) and the relevant GPA's of all the other applicants in your year, but you should definitely apply.


----------



## Sadaf

sooo is anyone planing on going to Lahore medical college or Fatima memorial???? nobody ever says anything about medical colleges in Lahore...I would think they would be the most popular cuz everyones always saying that they luvvvvv Lahore!! If anyone is attending or planning on attending any govt or private lahore colleges plzzz let me know how they are!!!!!#yes


----------



## Sadaf

oh yah my cousin is now thinking about to going to med school in Pakistan I don't think he'd ever be able to adjust to pakistan...don't really know why he wants to go it was a sudden plan he has a 2.5 gpa and 80's in his bio,chem abd phy classes any one know what his chance are??? or will he most proble not get in??


----------



## MastahRiz

The competition for pakistani med schools is fierce, to say the least. More and more foreigners are applying every year as well.

With a 2.5 GPA he'd probably face some pretty hard competition, especially since the Equivalence Certificate from IBCC would probably have the most weight for government medical colleges and is based solely on your High School GPA. His chances at a private medical college in Pakistan would be better, since they also look at SAT II scores in Bio/Chem/Phys, but again, the high school GPA would still play an important role as well as the Equivalence Certificate.


----------



## foxracer11373

Hey Rehan (or anyone else who is in a pak. med. school) how was the transition from the states to pak. your first year or even your first 6 months? Also how intense is it going from *high school* to *Med school *!?


----------



## Sadaf

MastahRiz said:


> The competition for pakistani med schools is fierce, to say the least. More and more foreigners are applying every year as well.
> 
> With a 2.5 GPA he'd probably face some pretty hard competition, especially since the Equivalence Certificate from IBCC would probably have the most weight for government medical colleges and is based solely on your High School GPA. His chances at a private medical college in Pakistan would be better, since they also look at SAT II scores in Bio/Chem/Phys, but again, the high school GPA would still play an important role as well as the Equivalence Certificate.


 
Thats true! People really need to stop sayin and thinkning the admission into a med school in Pakistan is a breeze...I mean think its almost more competitive applyin to Pakistan cuz ur competing on an INternational level! People are always like u can get into anywere if ur willin to give a lot $$$$$$! kind wish that was true I would give any amount of money to get into allam iqbal well i mean my parents same diff...but im sure there r strings you can pull and i have next till year june to figure it out!


----------



## MastahRiz

foxracer11373 said:


> Hey Rehan (or anyone else who is in a pak. med. school) how was the transition from the states to pak. your first year or even your first 6 months? Also how intense is it going from *high school* to *Med school *!?


Dude, it's not that bad at all. This place has everything easily available, if not even easier than the states. It all depends on where you live, who you live with, and what you're willing to spend really, but in essence, there's next to no difference when you're trying to set yourself up with all the comforts of the life you may be used to.

Going from high school to Med school I think is bad idea for most people. I don't think that they're as mature as they would be had they gone to a university or somewhere for higher education before going to med school. There are certain things you learn at a universtiy or college from living alone and being away from home that will only help prepare you for moving all the way across the world for a period of 6 months to a year at a time.


----------



## foxracer11373

ok thats really good that the transition is not that bad, because I haven't been to pakistan in a few years, and I have a house over there in karachi so I wont have to live on the DMC campus, and I guess your right about not being mature enough to go right to med. school thats why Im at a university right now. thanks


----------



## MastahRiz

I had't been to pakistan in over 12 years when I came here for med school!  The first couple weeks take a little getting used to but once you get a feel for the overall system of things, it's a breeze.


----------



## foxracer11373

well do you ever regret not staying in the us and maybe going to med school over there? because I'm at the point in my life that I have to make the biggest decision.. do I try and get into med. school in the states or go to a totally new world and try over there its a huge decision!


----------



## MastahRiz

foxracer11373 said:


> well do you ever regret not staying in the us and maybe going to med school over there? because I'm at the point in my life that I have to make the biggest decision.. do I try and get into med. school in the states or go to a totally new world and try over there its a huge decision!


I think about it at times, but I wouldn't say I regret it.

There are quite a few pros and cons of going to med school, no matter which place you end up picking. In the US, the best thing about graduating from an American med school is that you have a much higher chance of ending up in the field of your choice directly after graduation.

IMG (international medical graduates) have a much harder time actually getting the field they want, as there are considerably less spots available for them. This doesn't mean that they won't end up in a residency program at all. Most can easily make their way into Internal Medicine, and then go from there into a fellowship program of their choice (3 years later).

As for the rest of the list of pros/cons though, I'd say that going abroad definitely comes out on top. First of all, there's no pre-med requirement and so you're done in five years flat. You're exposed to a never ending cesspool of clinical conditions which you'd fail to see in a country like the US and therefore, I personally think you come out of it at the end as a much more experienced and overall better doctor. 

People from Pakistan always go to do their electives in places like UK, US, Canada, etc, because those are the places they want to end up working and therefore try to make contacts there. But if you look at where the US/UK students go, you'll see that many of them go to places like Pakistan, just because of the experience they'll get.

There are some other threads spread out in the forum of the benefits of studying abroad and you should definitely look them up, but just know that it's not a life threating shock to move out to Pakistan for a few years.

Everything is available here and though it is a completely different country which can create trouble for you at times, you'll only be a better person at the end of it by having endured everything that you will.


----------



## foxracer11373

thanks for clearing that up it really helped, I'm pretty lucky to have found this website.


----------



## yorkgal20

hi guys.. 
is there anyone going/planning to go to baqai this year inshallah.. if so add me at [email protected]


----------



## maik7upurz

The more Pakistani-ish you look, the less trouble you will have here, thats the first rule, specially for females. For guys, if you dont have a dark tan, get one before coming here.


----------



## yorkgal20

hey maik7upurz,

What do u mean by the more pakish a girl looks the less trouble u get? what kind of problems do girls get in pakistan. please elaborate..


----------



## tauhid

could anyone currently in med school let me know, when exactly do medical students start using stethoscopes? thnks


----------



## Rehan

tauhid said:


> could anyone currently in med school let me know, when exactly do medical students start using stethoscopes? thnks


Usually at the start of their third year when they begin the clinical aspect of their education.


----------



## maik7upurz

yorkgal20 said:


> hey maik7upurz,
> 
> What do u mean by the more pakish a girl looks the less trouble u get? what kind of problems do girls get in pakistan. please elaborate..


Well, they think American Paki girls are spoiled so I find that some girls are so freaked out about being spotted out in the crowd, even local paki girls from more modern families, that they spend the first 2 years wearing hijab dressing very conservatively and never talking to guys in front of teachers, specially in pindi they are VERY conservative, specially in the first 2 years so DEFINETLY no jeans, most likely you will not wear much makeup at all, wear paki clothes, etc, and walk w/girls hang out w/girls etc and blend in to their conformity and talk in a high pitched voice and say sir after every sentence, act shy blah blah. Its nothing like usa where you can raise your hand and ask questions even for guys, their against question asking even though they say after a topic any questions (usually when class is almost over) they HATE being interupted because they have lectures memorized and just ramble off from their memory. If you ask a question, even a good one people in the class start laughing like your dumb or something even though their all just as curious (their immature) only the *geeks* in the first row ask questions and get away with it usually I know its retarded. 

Other than that, I find as the years go by the girls get more bolder because of their "seniority" but any "feministic free female" from the west will definetly find it hard to breath unless your used to very very strict parents then you'll have no problem. I find most girls that come here are of that type anyway. Occasionally the paki girls who went to prom or homecoming, that type comes along once in a while im sure its hard for them in a govt college but if they go to shifa or aga khan its not a problem I would imagine.


----------



## Sadaf

Maik7upurz I totally agree with u about dressing in Pakistan for girls. Thats what my cousin says too that u have to be careful how u dress cuz if lke a pakistani girl wears jeans its cool but if an american girl wears jeans its lke oh she's american thats why she's dresse lke that and girls you will get a lot of attention the ur most likely not looking for. ughhhh...there is way too much drama in Pakistan!!#eek They need to stop acting so complexxed...seriously!!


----------



## maik7upurz

HEC- BC Higher Education Linkages Program Link for self finance admission for foreign students to govt medical schools for this year. Those who didnt get in on this list should also wait a month or two as many of the admitted ones back out.


----------



## yorkgal20

*medical colleges*

hey guys, 

Does any one know if there is an entrance exam for foreign students that want to attend the following colleges: 

1. karachi medical college
2. dow medical college
3. sindh medical college 


Also, does anyone know when classes start for each of these colleges????


----------



## maik7upurz

yorkgal20 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Does any one know if there is an entrance exam for foreign students that want to attend the following colleges:
> 
> 1. karachi medical college
> 2. dow medical college
> 3. sindh medical college
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know when classes start for each of these colleges????


These are all govt colleges right? There are no entrance test for govt colleges, they all start at slightly different times but the deadline to apply for foreigners to all govt colleges is the same, I believe it was august 30 or something like that. Most start around dec/jan


----------



## yorkgal20

hey maik7upurz, 

Thanks for your reply. Yes, these are all government school in Karachi, Pakistan. I wasn't sure if there is an entrance exam or not but thanks for clearly that up. Can you tell me what i need in order to apply at gov schools? Also do u think its too late to apply for this coming session in jan/feb 07. 
Thanks


----------



## maik7upurz

yorkgal20 said:


> hey maik7upurz,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, these are all government school in Karachi, Pakistan. I wasn't sure if there is an entrance exam or not but thanks for clearly that up. Can you tell me what i need in order to apply at gov schools? Also do u think its too late to apply for this coming session in jan/feb 07.
> Thanks


Um ya deadline is definetly over. Most of the people have already started attending the schools for the 2006-2007 Session. Your going to have to work at getting in for the 2007-2008 class year now, and the admission for foreigners in govt schools is super tough now. Local Pakistanis who do their FSC/A-levels IN PAK but have Canadian/UK/USA passports by birth or somehow but living in pakistan, they dont get ANY marks cut off on their equivalence but they apply along with all the other foreigners who get 10-20% deduction in their scores so its almost impossible now unless you took AP classes for Bio/Chem/Physics in high school and got All A's in them.. But I dunno its still possible though. 

For what you need, your gonna have to go through the old posts on this board everything is here now.


----------



## Rehan

maik7upurz said:


> For what you need, your gonna have to go through the old posts on this board everything is here now.


Excellent point maik7upurz -- people, we have a ton of information regarding admissions in this thread and other threads in this section for both Pakistani private AND government colleges. Please do take the time to read the valuable information here -- you'll most likely find the answer to your question.


----------



## SalSabeel

Does anyone know how IIMC is? It seems like a pretty good college, but how is it rated??


----------



## maik7upurz

For the Pindi/Islamabad Area, I would rank the medical colleges in the following order (my personal preference) for foreigners to attend.

1. Shifa
2. RMC
3. Army Medical
4. Fauji Foundation
5. International Islamic

International Islamic is pretty new I believe, but it seems solid from what Ive heard, but I dont know much about it though. Keep in mind these are my ratings only for the Twin City area, as a foreigner. But for reputation, education my ratings are as follows.

1. Army Medical (due to less number of students, around 70 per class)
2. RMC (due to reputation etc)
3. Shifa 
4. International Islamic
5. Fauji Foundation


----------



## SalSabeel

Hey thanks so much for the rankings, that actually helped alot!! How hard would you think it is in to get into Army medical and what do you need to get in? like SAT 1..or 2's, etc.? So army medical isnt that bad of a school either i'm guessing..almost like Shifa or RMC? 


Thanks a bunch for ur posts and opinions! it's actually reallllyyy helping me decide where i would like to go!! #cool
:happy:


----------



## Sadia

is it true that the army med college has fewer places for females than males? n i know this is going to sound silly but do u have wear like army uniform?like those khakhi sarees? (females)


----------



## Rehan

Sadia said:


> is it true that the army med college has fewer places for females than males? n i know this is going to sound silly but do u have wear like army uniform?like those khakhi sarees? (females)


Not too sure about the ratio of males to females but yes, both male and female students have to wear the Army student uniform and participate in drills and other training.


----------



## Sadaf

Sadia said:


> is it true that the army med college has fewer places for females than males? n i know this is going to sound silly but do u have wear like army uniform?like those khakhi sarees? (females)



ummm yeah!!!! you have to wear the khakhi sarees!!!! it sucks big time becuz u have to were them during summer time too...ans the saree material is super thick!! my frined she went there for a year but she could'nt adjust to the super strict enviorment of a army college! Oh yah and you have to be lke super respectful to ur seniors and you have to lke say salaam to them every time u pass by!!


----------



## maik7upurz

Sadaf said:


> ummm yeah!!!! you have to wear the khakhi sarees!!!! it sucks big time becuz u have to were them during summer time too...ans the saree material is super thick!! my frined she went there for a year but she could'nt adjust to the super strict enviorment of a army college! Oh yah and you have to be lke super respectful to ur seniors and you have to lke say salaam to them every time u pass by!!


Whats wrong with being respectful? You have to say salam to all your teachers in RMC as well. There are a few foreign seats in Army Medical as well, they are affiliated with NUST university and I believe you apply through NUST, not 100% sure though. 

If you want to become a doctor, Army Medical is one of the best then as the facilities are much better, the discipline as hard as you might find it is good for you. Having only 70 students per class is a major PLUS point in comparing it with govt colleges. You do have to wear the uniform all the time and I know girls will have a tougher time adjusting to Army Medical compared to guys though as they lock you up in the hostels and your allowed 3 hours once a week go to out and thats usually with the school bus so if you go to AMC best to live off campus if your a girl but I know a foreigner from usa, shes on this board to, Faiza is her name even though she doesnt post, I believe shes in 3rd year there try messaging her maybe. 

International Islamic I dont know if its in Islamabad or Rawalpindi even! But hear its properly managed.


----------



## SalSabeel

When my dad went to pakistan like a 7 months ago, he went to check out the army medical college n bought back their prospectus...and it had pics of students w/ the uniform.. and i just thought the uniform was hilarious!! but like Sadaf said, it does look super thick and SUPER UNCOMFORTABLE!! I don't mind the strictness and the respect part because i think thats a good charecteristic to have! I think its a bit easier to get in as well if u have family there...#grin!!

:happy:


----------



## malik_saabjee

Well you would mind the strictness when you'll be taken to drills and exercises as early as 6 in the morning.


----------



## maik7upurz

Just imagine how "fit" you will be!


----------



## SalSabeel

haha, it sounds a lot like boot camp!! #cool...but wait, does anyone know what the requirements are to get in and their daily routines...? SAT 1, SAT 2...etc etc. Their website isn't too helpful, they just say 60% or higher on equivalence.


----------



## Sadaf

ok first of all when I meant respectful i meant it towards students older then you. Like my friends cousin said that if you did'nt say saalam to ur seniors they would lke stop u and be lke "what do u think ur doing?" "you think ur soo cool just becuz ur from AMerica?" "you have to listen to us cuz were ur senior!" ok yah she was very annoyed! She was thinking about switching to Shifa cuz everybody told her it was a really good school but she just decided to come back to the states! hmmm lets c what else she said she hated the drills more then anythin cuz they made u do some of the weirdest things...also if u have family in the army its a lot easier to get in! But I mean everybodys diff...her brother went and really lked army med...but she had a really bad experience. I guess u have to have the capability to adjust to such a diff envirment!


----------



## SalSabeel

Thats actually really true, it depends on where you can adjust. Army is probably harder to adjust too..but do u know what kind of drills they make u do? My dad wants me to go to Army cuz its easier for me to get in cuz my Grandfather was in the army and so when my dad went to check the college out their like yea we`ll except her, etc. etc. I think in general though, Shifa is a better option as opposed to army..but the education in Army is realllyyyy good too! its such a tough decision #confused


----------



## Sadaf

yah if u lke army medical college u should go for it! People in pakistan really lke army medical college cuzz its an Army college and army is lke a big deal in pakistan lke i know my cousin in pak have always wanted to be a army doc becuzz they love how they werre the sarees which i think is kinda dum..but its appealing to them..soo they said they would except u even though have not seen ur grades??? i really don't know exactly what they do for drills but i'll ask!


----------



## UltraSpy

It says in the U.S. passport that a person may lose his/her citizenship if they serve in another countries' army. Since the medical students gradute from Army Medical School as the rank of Captain Doctors, would they lose their citizenship? Iam not trying to scare anyone, just would like to know...


----------



## maik7upurz

UltraSpy said:


> It says in the U.S. passport that a person may lose his/her citizenship if they serve in another countries' army. Since the medical students gradute from Army Medical School as the rank of Captain Doctors, would they lose their citizenship? Iam not trying to scare anyone, just would like to know...


There are foreign seats in Army Medical College, you would apply to those seats and I believe the requirement to join the army after graduation is not there than. There are quite a few u.s. citizens attending army medical.

Also if you join the Pakistani army seperately then its not 100% sure you will lose u.s. citizenship, but very likely/possibly. I should mention that Israel is one country American citizens are allowed to join but unfortunately pakistan does not seem to be one of them.


----------



## SalSabeel

In the Army College Prospectus, it says that the males students have to serve a term as a doctor in the army, however for the females you dont have to..but this isn't actually serving the army-fighting, etc.- it's just working as a doctor for them. Sadaf- that's actually quite funny how ur cuzins like the uniform, i think there are alot of things that appeal them more than they would appeal us! lol. #grin 


:happy:


----------



## Sadaf

Yah I know I so agree with u about the whole uniform thing! My cousin was saying it like it was her goal to wear the saree!! I was like are u kidding me??


----------



## SalSabeel

lol! why not just get a saree from the bazaar and wear it 24/7..that would also fulfill her goal! quite interesting...this is why sometimes i think its best to go to a college where theres alot of foreigners cuz u'd probably think alike w. them more than the pakistanis. 
-i have another ? though, how would u do good on the entrance exam for a college in PK? Although Shifa asks for SAT 2's i dont think all of the colleges require a high score or do they?? 

:happy:


----------



## SalSabeel

Definately Good luck to u guys, and good luck to the coming students...or the student, like me, who are applying in Pakistan. I think now we, or atleast I, see that it's not as easy as we thought getting in!! #yes



:happy:


----------



## blindfury86

SalSabeel said:


> Definately Good luck to u guys, and good luck to the coming students...or the student, like me, who are applying in Pakistan. I think now we, or atleast I, see that it's not as easy as we thought getting in!! #yes
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:


dont worry u'll get in, iA. wat college are you lookin at?


----------



## SalSabeel

blindfury86 said:


> dont worry u'll get in, iA. wat college are you lookin at?


Well inshAllah, im going to try Army Medical and Shifa..those 2 are my first preferences, and then if not maybe Islamic International. The only reason i think i may not get into Shifa is because of the SAT 2 scores, but other than that my GPA and all is pretty good.


----------



## MastahRiz

The best thing to do for shifa is start to apply really early. Get your equivalence certificate made asap and apply months before the application deadline. You may also want to look into taking the Shifa entrance exam if your SAT II scores are not above 700 in each subject.


----------



## SalSabeel

Thanks for all the heads ups! #happy 
I thought i had to wait till my high school transcripts, and SAT 2 scores came in order to start applying though?


----------



## MastahRiz

Yeah, you do. I assumed you had those. As soon as you do have them though, then start applying. You can never apply too early to Shifa.


----------



## Sadaf

I really hate it when some people are so discouraging when I tell them I want to go to med school in Pakistan..has anybody dealt with this?? and what do u all say??#confused


----------



## SalSabeel

I think I can somewhat relate to that. I think alot of the people think that education in Pakistan really sucks, which i completely disagree w/ cuz alot of those kids are realllyy smart. Also, i think many people have this crazy notion that education outside america is horrible which isnt true at all because each year America drops when it comes to education. I dunno how to deal w/ it either..lol but i just dont tell people where i wanna study. #dull


----------



## Rehan

I've found that most of the people I meet back in the US who have an opinion on medical education in Pakistan are usually very misinformed about the reality and simply rely on "my family friend's neighbor's pet dog's friend" went to medical school in Pakistan and said it was terrible or something equally outrageous and based more on unreliable sources rather than on research they've done themselves.

I usually just ignore people like that and let them continue to think what they want. Don't let people discourage you from wanting to achieve your goals. You know yourself better than anyone else, and you know what you're capable of doing and what you're willing to sacrifice to fulfill your goals. So yeah, just be polite to others who criticize or question (the sanity of) a Pakistani education and do what you think is best for you.

I think you'd be surprised as to how many Americans who have studied in Pakistan would say they'd do it all over again if they had to choose again. I know I would.


----------



## Sadaf

Rehan thanks that makes me feel alot better..becuz ur sooo true everybody that I have talked to has been talking about random people. This one girl I know she went to RMC but it was like 5 years ago and im pretty sure the situation in pakistan then was very diff! People have not even done any research on it...they just assume pakistan is nothing!


----------



## MastahRiz

Rehan said:


> I've found that most of the people I meet back in the US who have an opinion on medical education in Pakistan are usually very misinformed about the reality and simply rely on "my family friend's neighbor's pet dog's friend" went to medical school in Pakistan and said it was terrible or something equally outrageous and based more on unreliable sources rather than on research they've done themselves.


Hahaha seriously. That's always how it goes. This place is very easily no different than America once you set yourself up the right way here. You can get all the same comforts of home, and more, because of one thing.... SERVANTS! haha


----------



## maik7upurz

Hahaha man people are not smart here, they just memorize everything, and their hard workers who make it to medical school, ie the "cream of the crop". They kill themselves in Fsc or whatever it is they do and they compete against thousands of other students. Out of 150 million people your going to find a few book memorizers for sure.

The only reason Pakistani doctors are good at practicing is they have a ton of patients in the govt. hospitals exhibiting every symptom at any given time, basically teacher talks about a disease and you wander around until you find that patient in the ward its that simple. They have go give annual exams every year and your required to memorize and memorize cuz they can ask you ANYTHING and failing those often means you give it again and study MORE. After 5 years graduation, and then house job a year and then MOST take at least 2 years to complete their USMLE 1 and 2. So after all that time they better know their stuff!!!!

No one comes to Pakistan because the medical education here is good. Its not that great, they dont have any big accomplishments internationally, their over crowded and totally under financed. 

If you take a private institution like Aga Khan thats a different level; I'm talking strictly govt colleges where 90% of all foreigners will go to. Foreigners usually come to pakistan because they want to save money, get in touch with their culture and admission is more guaranteed compared to USA. 

And if you come straight out of high school to "get it done faster", I think your doing yourself a big harm. In a university you learn a lot about life itself. After that if you cant get into USA med than look into pakistan med. If i then what i know now I wouldn't do it over again. I woulda Aced in my university, done a lot of volunteer work blah blah and got admission into usa and than carribiean afterwards and pak being my last choice. By then i would have done a proper pre med education, been more prepared even if I came to pakistan and have a basic fundamental understanding of education and medical. 

Trust me, the amount of work you do in pakistan and all this self study JUST TO PASS would get you straight A's in usa. Volunteering in an american hospital to get new knowledge and resume material all the time would be better than wandering around a paki hospital! ok I'm done!


----------



## SalSabeel

lol wow, 2 compeltely different views... 
btw,*maik7upurz *what about if u were to go into a private college, do u think u're opinion would change?


----------



## Majid

maik7upurz said:


> Hahaha man people are not smart here, they just memorize everything, and their hard workers who make it to medical school, ie the "cream of the crop". They kill themselves in Fsc or whatever it is they do and they compete against thousands of other students. Out of 150 million people your going to find a few book memorizers for sure.
> 
> The only reason Pakistani doctors are good at practicing is they have a ton of patients in the govt. hospitals exhibiting every symptom at any given time, basically teacher talks about a disease and you wander around until you find that patient in the ward its that simple. They have go give annual exams every year and your required to memorize and memorize cuz they can ask you ANYTHING and failing those often means you give it again and study MORE. After 5 years graduation, and then house job a year and then MOST take at least 2 years to complete their USMLE 1 and 2. So after all that time they better know their stuff!!!!


Interesting point. But I think there are quite a lot of intelligent doctors from Pakistan, they may have used memorisation, but if it's memorisation plus understanding the topic, then it's a good combination. But deffinitely if there is a change in the system to make lectures and seminars more interesting, it would help the talent grow even better.

For example i heard of someone who topped his medical school examinations quite long time ago, and he became a neurosurgeon, so it's not just memorisation. The talent is there.


----------



## MastahRiz

Word.


----------



## sh425

Off topic, I know many people are frustrated about the IBCC chopping off a big percentage of your highschool gpa. I've been keeping in touch with someone who understands the IBCC better than I do and explained to me that they cut off that much from foreign students because one factor is they haven't taken Islamic studies/ Islamiat. Just a suggestion for anyone working on applying to Pakistan med schools, try to take an Islamic study class somewhere. Mosques offer them as well as some Universities. That may help.


----------



## MastahRiz

sh425 said:


> Off topic, I know many people are frustrated about the IBCC chopping off a big percentage of your highschool gpa. I've been keeping in touch with someone who understands the IBCC better than I do and explained to me that they cut off that much from foreign students because one factor is they haven't taken Islamic studies/ Islamiat. Just a suggestion for anyone working on applying to Pakistan med schools, try to take an Islamic study class somewhere. Mosques offer them as well as some Universities. That may help.


Thanks for the info, hope it helps some people in the future... If it doesn't then we'll know for sure that IBCC just plain sucks.


----------



## maik7upurz

@SH420

How come they only take 10% off from canadians than, do they take islamiyat pak studies? hah. They make you do islamiyat and pak studies in 1st prof of MBBS all over again. They just cut marks off cuz they think its easier in north america to get higher marks and they want your marks to be lower so you cant compete with locals here etc.

@Majid

Never said talen wasnt in pak, but its much easier to see the success stories than to hear about the 1000's of MBBS graduates who end up in shacks in diff parts of the country just giving injections.


----------



## sh425

eh well it's just a suggestion.


----------



## Sadaf

sh425, thanks thats a really good idea!!


----------



## malik_saabjee

yea rite


----------



## Sadaf

HEC- BC Higher Education Linkages Program

The above link is the Selected foreign students list it's interesting to see who got into which college and what their marks were.


----------



## badshah

hey ppl
i received my IBCC score a few months ago...........i had a 3.5 unweighted GPA in highschool and my IBCC score was 773. I have gotten a 4 in Ap chem exam and a 3 in Ap bio.... when should a person apply to shifa or other government schools? i dont have family in islamabad, so i will have to live in a hostel. how are the hostels? what are the fees etc?


----------



## Sadaf

ok well basically i've decided that im not going to pakistan for med school its just way too much crap!! I don't even think I want to do anything in the Medical or Science field!! Well lke 99% sure. I think I wana become a fashion designer for pakistani cloths it would be a lot of fun and their is a major e scope for it these days..that is if u have talent ofcourse! hmm maybe I should come to pakistan for fashion designing!!#grin I hear they have an amazin school in lahore!!! well just thought i would let everyone know!! considerin ive been on this site for about a year now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SalSabeel

omg, drastic decision change! lol, how'd you decide that you don't want to go into the medical field? Fashion designing is an AWESOME field that sounds liek lots of fun! But anyways, may Allah make u succesful in whatever u do! #grin


----------



## Sadia

AMEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNN.....from medicine to fashion design...whatever tickles ur pickle darlin hope u make it as big as maria B.


----------



## Sadaf

well not really a drastic change cuz its always been in the back of my head some were and parents don't care about what I become as long as I give it my 100%..and Sadia thats what truely inspired me the amazin paki designer lke Hussan Sheryar , Maria B an Karma!! and im still going to study in pakistan in the National College of Arts or Pakistan School of Fashion Design..and i know im gona have an amzin time cuz these are the happenin schools of pakistan!! )---> im soooooooooo excited!!

and my sis wants to do med-school Pakistan soo all the research ive done should be helpful 4 her! #grin


----------



## sabubu

i have a question does anyone know if foreign students have to take the government entrance exams?


----------



## kofi

*A-levels*

i am new to this site.
i wanted to know how *many alevels* you need to have to enter int a pakistani medical school and* which alevels are required* and also what *grades are required.*


----------



## SalSabeel

Hey, I know Islamic International isn't well known yet, but does any one know how the education there? Compared to the Army Medical, how are the studies...hospital experience, etc.?


----------



## sabubu

SalSabeel said:


> Hey, I know Islamic International isn't well known yet, but does any one know how the education there? Compared to the Army Medical, how are the studies...hospital experience, etc.?


my mom wanted me to go there she said that the guy who started the whole school went to school with musharraf and that the hostels are ahhmayzing lol. thats all i know about it i still think that army's an aweome school minus the whole sari thing #eek


----------



## SalSabeel

yeaaa i'm still trying to weigh out my options but honestly, can't do much until you get the equivalence! My dad wants me to go to Army, however, I hear its extremely tough and the girl whom I spoke to that goes there is from the U.S and she says that its not exactly made for foreigners compared to Shifa or any other private college. Also, they say that army doesnt exactly let you feel like your in college-- no freedom whatsoever so it's basically like your back in your H.S or Middle school years #rofl. But thanks Sababu, for the input on Islamic International. If anyone else knows how it isss please doooooo post how it is!!!

:happy:


----------



## Rehan

You may want to PM one of our users who currently attends Army Medical College for some additional input about the school. Her username here is Faiza800.

Good luck!


----------



## Wasanbaloch

Anyone from Islamic International Medical College? or does any one have any information on their facilities and stuff. 

​


----------



## SalSabeel

hmm, I have their prospectus but its pretty much the same as their website: 
:: Welcome to Islamic International Medical College -Rawalpindi seems like a good college but i hope someone can tell us how it is!! #cool


----------



## Sarah08

Do GOVT colleges require you to take SAT II ?? I'm sorry if I somehow missed this question in this thread, theres just so much information that I can't keep up with it... my head is spinning!!!!!


----------



## MedGrunt

*no government school requires either SAT I or SAT II for admission.*

SATs only need to be taken for some private schools.


----------



## Sarah08

Thanks for your response!!


----------



## mdterrapin

Hello everyone,#happy 
I hope everyone is good. Its been quite some time since I have posted here.

Guys I had some questions and needed your opinions especially of those currently in med. school from the US

I am going to be graduating next year 2008 from high school. I have a 3.75 unweighted g.p.a and a 4.23 weighted and probably rank in the top 10% of my class of 450. Over the last 3 years I have taken as many diff. and challenging courses as I was permitted to. 
Of the sciences I have taken biology, Ap biology, Chemistry, Physics, Anatomy and Physiology, Environmental science and lastly forensics science. I have got A's in all. I have also been able to participate and conduct a research with a doctor from NIH in Bethasda, MD. ( Low level but still a cool experience; it was an extension of my ap bioloy class. independent research)

Over the last couple of years I have come across a couple of guys who went to med. school in pakistan, some even directly from high school. Anyways because of this my parents have also wanted me to look into this. I could probably get into any of the state colleges/universities here with possibly some sort of scholarship money, and most probably I woundnt have to pay much for undergrad here since I should be able to get a merit based scholarship and and some need based finance. I wouldnt really consider myself to be all that smart, if anything maybe a hard worker. I am in National honors society at my HS and also in the AP scholars program which the college board runs. Students who have taken 6 or more AP classes over their high school careers and have received an average of 3.25 on all tests are given this recog.( Ive heard college admission officers here recognize alot especially since it shows the williness to work harder and rigor of course load)

And now finally the question lol. Do you think I have a chance of getting into a gov. med. school in pakistan and if so possibly which ones... I have not been back to pakistan since 10 years now..but in no way was I raised as spoiled kid here in America, and if I go back i think after a couple of weeks I should not have a problem. Your honest opinions will be very much appreciated as I am just tying to open up more options for myself. Thank you in advance. thanks for reading and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Rehan

mdterrapin,

You should have a good shot at getting into a government school but just exactly how competitive you become depends 100% on your equivalence score for government colleges. I think you should definitely apply back home and also to Pakistan and once you've graduated from high school and sent in your paperwork and have received an IBCC score then come back and let us know your score and we can give you a better idea. But if you get above 900 or so on that score your chances of being accepted to your choice of govt schools goes up dramatically.


----------



## Gavinl

Hello everyone,

Rahan has kindly allowed to to post a quick appeal here. My name is Gavin Lee and I am a producer at BBC Network Radio in London. I am looking into the issue of plabs tests and information that we have recieved of a number of people who've paid for someone else to take the tests. Does any body know any information about this? Any help would be appreciated and in complete confidence. Kind regards, Gavin ([email protected])


----------



## Dr. wannabe

Hello everyone... I was just wondering whether it is a good idea to go to pakistan to study medicine? i mean.. I have 80% average in high school in Canada...but I don't know if its good enough for Aga khan and for U.S.??? plz help me out


----------



## mdterrapin

Rehan Bhai,
How would it be possible for me to get 900 or above considering that the IBCC marks down 20%. From what I understand that would only allow a foreign student to receive max points of 880. Please me correct me if I am wrong. Thanks,

Umer


----------



## MastahRiz

Dr. wannabe said:


> Hello everyone... I was just wondering whether it is a good idea to go to pakistan to study medicine? i mean.. I have 80% average in high school in Canada...but I don't know if its good enough for Aga khan and for U.S.??? plz help me out


The only way to find out is to apply. It all depends on how the conversion comes out, who else is applying that year, and how well you meet the requirements. Apply anyway.



mdterrapin said:


> Rehan Bhai,
> How would it be possible for me to get 900 or above considering that the IBCC marks down 20%. From what I understand that would only allow a foreign student to receive max points of 880. Please me correct me if I am wrong. Thanks,
> 
> Umer



I think if you have straight A's and have taken enough AP classes, esp in bio/chem/physics, then your score comes out above 900. Not exactly sure since the conversion is one big secret.


----------



## maik7upurz

Almost every new person comes to this forum asks "my scores from such and such country are blah blah blah, do you think Its good enough to get into such and such school in pakistan". How do we know.. I had bad scores and I got in, and some people had bad scores and couldnt get in. Its just your luck of the people who apply in your category in that particular year. In my opinion, just get your IBCC equivalence first (and if you dont know what this is, you obviously havent read the forum and your too lazy and just want a VIP answer directly from you for which MastahRiz would most likely oblige you with since he's the mad admin) and go from there.


----------



## taimur

and trust me on this......by the time you finally send in ur application with all those attested documents and what not you wont give a crap whether you get in or not or whether you got a 950 or a 650 for an equivalence score....because my friend,... you have done the impossible, you have completed the applications and had to bust ur butt to get everything they require. and it doesnt matter what your score is cause there will be hundred of ppl who couldnt complete their apps or didnt get this or that signed. so it all depends upon the folks at hec


----------



## maik7upurz

haha ya in the end its not about who had the higher score but who had the guts to actually come to pakistan or had some big shot to help them out, go to the IBCC every day and get the proper equivalence, not just the provisional one. You probably went to the office 50 times even though they say it will be ready in 2 weeks, i have NEVER met anyone who just turned in their application with the documents and came in and just picked up their proper equivalence w/out any more trouble just like that! Then you have to make copies of everything again and attest and blah blah.. But ya the IBCC thing is a crock.

In the end its about how many people applied and what their scores are and where they want to go and IF THEY GO THROUGH WITH IT and take the seat and pay the money.. So even if you get on a waiting list and your high up there, plenty of hope!


----------



## taimur

and remember........in the end......you die....in the rain. alone.


----------



## Iqra786

hi i'm new to this site. i am a US citizen, and want to go to med in pakistan. i want to know how many SAT II's do u need for AKU. like 2 out of 3 or all 3 bio, chem, and physics. wats their min. requirement.


----------



## MastahRiz

Iqra786,

Try to search the forums for information as well, you'll find a lot of your questions have already been answered. You can find the answer to the AKU question here in the AKU Thread. http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/503-any-aga-khan-students-out-there.html#post6087


----------



## soosaraa

*helpp*

hey guys! okay so im a junior in highschool my major is bio med and im taking ap bio this year. I have previously taken biology and chemistry. i am also taking physics this year and next uear i will be taking ap calculus, ap chemistry, genetics, organic chemistry, and anatomy. I wanted to go to a medical college in pakistan to save up time because becoming a doctor in NY is going to take a very long time and I will be going this summer to Pakistan to visit colleges however I dont know what I should bring with me. I heard they make point deductions? Is that true? My overall cumulative average on my transcript is 91 , I dont know what my GPA is i dont know how to convert it from a 0-4 scale. can someone help me and tell me what are the requirements to get into a good pakistani medical college? and what they exactly look for? I took the SATS but got a 1770 and Im taking them again in June. I took my chemistry SAT 2 when I wasnt really prepared and got in the 400s which was really bad. Im going to be taking that over again next year. 

do i have any chances of getting into AKU? or any other good medical colleges in Pakistan?

im very confusedd#confused


----------



## MedGrunt

Hi soosaraa,
Welcome to the forum.

1st read: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

Then check out some of the other threads on the site. You'll find that all of your questions have already been answered. The requirements of colleges vary from school to school so you'll have to read up on each one that you're interested in. Here's a thread on Aga Khan to help you get started. You can use the search function at the top of the site to find info.

Oh and if you're coming to Pakistan this summer you won't need to bring any documents, etc. with you because you can't begin the IBCC/application process until you have graduated from high school(and have a diploma).


----------



## soosaraa

hmm okay thanks ill read those threads

but i still have one question.. for the SAT IIs what happens if you don't take those for Physics because that just happens to be my worst subject. will a medical college reject me because i havent taken the physics SAT IIs? how about AKU?


----------



## MedGrunt

soosaraa said:


> hmm okay thanks ill read those threads
> 
> but i still have one question.. for the SAT IIs what happens if you don't take those for Physics because that just happens to be my worst subject. will a medical college reject me because i havent taken the physics SAT IIs? how about AKU?


well if you clicked on the AKU thread i posted you'd see that your question is answered in the first line. Read the threads *first*, then if you have any questions feel free to ask them.


----------



## MastahRiz

soosaraa said:


> do i have any chances of getting into AKU? or any other good medical colleges in Pakistan?



There's always a chance, but realistically speaking, I'd have to say no. If you significantly improve your SAT scores then you'll be doing yourself a huge favor.


----------



## mdterrapin

soosaraa said:


> hey guys! okay so im a junior in highschool my major is bio med and im taking ap bio this year. I have previously taken biology and chemistry. i am also taking physics this year and next uear i will be taking ap calculus, ap chemistry, genetics, organic chemistry, and anatomy. I wanted to go to a medical college in pakistan to save up time because becoming a doctor in NY is going to take a very long time and I will be going this summer to Pakistan to visit colleges however I dont know what I should bring with me. I heard they make point deductions? Is that true? My overall cumulative average on my transcript is 91 , I dont know what my GPA is i dont know how to convert it from a 0-4 scale. can someone help me and tell me what are the requirements to get into a good pakistani medical college? and what they exactly look for? I took the SATS but got a 1770 and Im taking them again in June. I took my chemistry SAT 2 when I wasnt really prepared and got in the 400s which was really bad. Im going to be taking that over again next year.
> 
> do i have any chances of getting into AKU? or any other good medical colleges in Pakistan?
> 
> im very confusedd#confused


HEY!

Basically study really hard... improve your SAT II ( now mostly the private institutions require the SAT II and if you want to apply to AGU, you would also need the SAT I). Anyways, just improve your scores,SAT II none should be less than 650...and your SAT 1 should be around 1900+. Anyways, you do have some time, since you are only a junior...so study hard during the last half of this school year... and make it a priority to study for the SAT's since you would need them regardless of where you apply in the U.S. Lastly, keep reading the threads on this website, because by doing so you get your specific questions answered and a overall general idea of everything regarding admission into a Pakistani Med School.


----------



## Wasanbaloch

soosaraa said:


> hey guys! okay so im a junior in highschool my major is bio med and im taking ap bio this year. I have previously taken biology and chemistry. i am also taking physics this year and next uear i will be taking ap calculus, ap chemistry, genetics, organic chemistry, and anatomy. I wanted to go to a medical college in pakistan to save up time because becoming a doctor in NY is going to take a very long time and I will be going this summer to Pakistan to visit colleges however I dont know what I should bring with me. I heard they make point deductions? Is that true? My overall cumulative average on my transcript is 91 , I dont know what my GPA is i dont know how to convert it from a 0-4 scale. can someone help me and tell me what are the requirements to get into a good pakistani medical college? and what they exactly look for? I took the SATS but got a 1770 and Im taking them again in June. I took my chemistry SAT 2 when I wasnt really prepared and got in the 400s which was really bad. Im going to be taking that over again next year.
> 
> do i have any chances of getting into AKU? or any other good medical colleges in Pakistan?
> 
> im very confusedd#confused




WOW, I haven't signed on in about 3 to 4 months, but I had to sign in to reply to this post.

Okay Soosara, going to Pakistan will not save you ANY TIME! Trust me! The boards are not a piece of cake. The Step one is tough, and your going to also have to take Step 2 CS and CK Get the whole time saving out of your head. Because in the end it will take the same time. From experience, I know the situation to get residencies in the states. Its tough for foreign grads. Stay in the states! Take your time and do things the right way. In the states there are so many MD and OD schools. And with good grades you should apply to combined BS/MD or BS/OD programs. They are 7 to 8 years. Ohh you must be thinking 7 to 8 years forget that! But think again, when it comes to residencies, when your US graduate you get first pick on ANY residency you want! Like Derma! Theres no way a foreign grad can get a Derma residency. Trust me my family members have all gone through the process, and from experience I'm telling you. AKU is a great school and all, but I would stay here. You will have endless possibilities in residencies and specialities, when you come from Pak or any foreign school you get the left overs, unless you are super duper competitive and got some major hook ups. 

Highly consider doing a combined BS/MD or BS/OD program in the states. Thats my 2 cents.

If you want info on combined programs n stuff, private message me...


----------



## WAQASILYAS

I just finish my high school in USA. I am planning to study in medical college in Pakistan. I heard that as a foreign student in Pakistan the fees varies from $5,000 to 12,000. Somebody told me the WAH medical college has some American students too. Which one is the best college in RAWALPINI, LAHORE OR FAISALABAD? I want to join the classes in 2008. Help me. It will be great appreciation.


----------



## MedGrunt

Welcome to the forum.

I suggest that you pick out a few schools and then read up on the threads about them as it's the best way to make an informed decision. You're likely to get very differing opinions on which is the best college.

If you haven't already, read:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...all-us-approved-pakistan-medical-schools.html


----------



## maliha bilal

Is it possible for me to apply in army medical college nowadays?


----------



## famta88

hi everyone. well i myself am a medical student currently in first year with my profs just ahead of me. i wanted some information regarding my sisters. well they did their O' levels and then their F.s.c and probably because of that they didn't score much, as in scored 757 marks from Lahore board. They are Australian nationals and i wanted to know whether they can apply to the government medical colleges on this basis. because i guess according to what i know, that to apply as a foreign candidate, you have to have foreign qualification equivalent to the intermediate. can someone guide me whether they can apply as a foreign national or not? and if yes, then what will the procedures be?
thanks.


----------



## mzameer

there is a med. school akhtar saeed medical & dental college, bahria town, lahore any one heard or studying there


----------



## Saira101

Do all the med colleges have break in last week of december?


----------



## Smeer

Saira101 said:


> Do all the med colleges have break in last week of december?


Usually, yes. But it's not set in stone and it's decided every year just a few days before. There are rumors going around that there may not be a break in the last week of December this year. Again, it won't be decided until just a few days before the actual break.


----------



## Fareeha

mzameer said:


> there is a med. school akhtar saeed medical & dental college, bahria town, lahore any one heard or studying there


it is opened last year, only part 1 MBBS gave prof this year, percentage of pass students would be known when result would be out


----------



## saira17

hey.....i just received my acceptance letter from aga khan medical college yesterday....i was also accepted into army medical college so nw am confused...AMC is nearer to my house in isb while AKU is obv in karachi...which one do you think i should choose??btw i was accepted into amc through the nust seat..


----------



## mistahsupah

Don't miss on AKU, go there its clearly the best place you can study medicine in Pakistan. It don't matter if AMC is nearer to you. You can't just miss on going to AKU......... Honestly no kidding.... Don't even think about it just book a flight and fly to AKU, lol.......


----------



## saira17

yes and in addition to that i really really want to go to AKU...so AKU it is then..#laugh


----------



## wasiq9990

Hi All, i have 2 questions...
1) Does IBCC differentiate between Physics B and Physics C & between Calculus AB and Calculus BC? (for engineering)
2) Can we get a separate equivalency for O levels and a separate one for APs (Advanced Placement). (In addition to the american system i also have o levels - 6 A*s)

Thx a bunch!


----------

